# Knacken am Torque



## ch40s (3. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe heute auf der Suche nach diesem Knacken: 
bereits das Gesamte Rad bis auf den Rahmen zerlegt und alles gefettet und gereinigt. Außerdem lässt sich das Knacken auch am nackten Rahmen im Montageständer reproduzieren. Hat jemand noch eine Idee bevor ich es zu Canyon schicke?

Es ist ein Torque Alpinist und wurde Mai 2010 geliefert.

mfg Jonas


----------



## Hardtail94 (3. März 2011)

hörte sich jetzt eher nach federgabel an,aber wenn du sagst,dass das am nackten rahmen auch ist...
schau dir mal die schweißnähte am steuerrohr (bzw. dnach alle) an un schau,ob du da nen (haar-)riss findest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. März 2011)

was musst du denn im Montageständer tun um das Knacken zu erzeugen?


----------



## ch40s (3. März 2011)

So ich habe mal ein Video gemacht vom nackten Rahmen. 

Ich muss nur das Sattelrohr in Fahrtrichtung nach links und rechts bewegen.


----------



## ch40s (3. März 2011)

Naja ich schicke es morgen weg. Ich hoffe nur der Canyon Service ist besser als das was man hier im Forum so oft lesen muss.


----------



## Bench (3. März 2011)

da würd ich mir keine sorgen machen...
wieviel  kunden hat canyon und wieviel beschwerden liest man hier im forum?
wer zufrieden ist, schreibt nicht ins forum. Also ist es die Natur der Sache, dass man nur negatives liest.

und dann auch noch sowas hier


----------



## xander_v (4. März 2011)

@bench
dann schau am besten mal in das thema mit der wippe vom torque rein.
da kann man sehr häufig lesen wie lange die räder weg sind und vor allem das sie teilweise mit kratzern oder sogar dellen zurück kommen.
ich habe auch schon mehr als genug probleme mit canyon gehabt und auch nix gepostet, da ich dazu einfach zu faul bin.
es kann ja sein das man aus solchen gründen auch weit aus weniger schlechtes zu hören bekommt als es der wahrheit entspricht.
ich hoffe das beste ch40s und man sieht sich morgen


----------



## fkal (4. März 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> dann schau am besten mal in das thema mit der wippe vom torque rein.
> da kann man sehr häufig lesen wie lange die räder weg sind und vor allem das sie teilweise mit kratzern oder sogar dellen zurück kommen.
> ich habe auch schon mehr als genug probleme mit canyon gehabt und auch nix gepostet, da ich dazu einfach zu faul bin.



ja, mein gott! geh ins cube unterforum jammern...


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. März 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> ja, mein gott! geh ins cube unterforum jammern...



Offtopic:
Wieso gerade ins Cube-Forum?


----------



## Otterauge (4. März 2011)

Natürlich liest man das Gejammer häufig... ist ja *einer* der auf jeden Thread anspringt wo jemand Probleme mit seinem Canyon hat

Wenn man kein Riss feststellt wird es wohl ein Schwingenlager sein. Guck auch mal nach der Befestigung vom Dämpfer, diese Konuslager machen bei einigen Probleme das sie sich lösen oder der Sitz nicht richtig passt. Aufpassen sind sehr fest... nur mit Ratsche und Imbusnuss dran gehenWenn die nur auf dem Außenring wackeln oder im Konus und sich noch ordentlich drehen mit Loctite oder Sekundenkleber einkleben. Konus nacharbeiten geht auch wenn Riefen zu sehen sind. 

Wer jetzt hier Dünnschiss schreibt und sagt Einkleben so was macht man nicht der hat nie mit Lagern gearbeitet


----------



## xander_v (4. März 2011)

das hat mit jammern nix zu tun, ich schreibe lediglich was ich hier lese und leider schon selber erleben musste.
finde es doof das leute wie du so sachen immer runterspielen.
den selben gedanken hatte ich auch mal, das wird schon nicht so schlimm sein wie alle schreiben.
tja wenn es einen selber trifft sieht man das mit anderen augen.
und ich will dich mal sehen wenn du dein rad aus der reparatur zurück bekommst und z.b. die steckachse fehlt.
mit sicherheit würdest du genauso reagieren.
vieleicht nix ins forum posten aber ******* würdest du es auch finden.
was ist denn daran so schwer z.b. die steckachse zu besorgen die bei der reparatur anscheinend vergessen wurde mit einzupacken, die kann sich ja nicht in luft aufgelöst haben.

genauso wie bench schreibt das es im verhältnis weniger beschwerden wie kunden gibt, wäre auch  schlimm wenn es anders wäre, kann ich schreiben das es wohl mehr beschwerden gibt wie man hier liest.

und so komentare wie von dir fkal, braucht man wirklich nicht von sich geben.
wenn es dich nicht interessiert oder du es lächerlich findest brauchst du ja nicht drauf antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (4. März 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> das hat mit jammern nix zu tun, ...


 
nachdem du jetzt in divesen foren kund getan hast was dir wiederfahren ist kannst du es jetzt wirklich gut sein lassen..... 
(wird zeit das das wetter besser wird und die leute mehr auslauf haben)


----------



## fkal (4. März 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> und so komentare wie von dir fkal, braucht man wirklich nicht von sich geben.
> wenn es dich nicht interessiert oder du es lächerlich findest brauchst du ja nicht drauf antworten.



ich finds extrem lächerlich, wenn man 17 canyon service/problem-threads raussucht und in jeden den gleichen senf abgibt. das hat nichts mehr mit sachlicher kritik zu tun, sondern ist nur canyon bashing weil mal was nicht so funktioniert hat wie man sich es erhoft hat. 
dass du den threadersteller scheinbar auch noch persönlich kennst und dann trotzdem hier über irgendwelche fälle, die du irgendwann irgendwo mal gelesen hast schreibst spricht bände, wie ich meine.


----------



## xander_v (4. März 2011)

bisher bewege ich mich nur in einem forum und was mir wiederfahren ist habe ich bisher auch nur in einem beitrag geschildert und da nichtmal komplett.
zudem habe ich auch schon einige andere leute angeschrieben die gleiche oder ähnliche probleme haben oder hatten und die einfach kapituliert haben.
warum sollte ich das also nicht kund tun, zumal hier wohl einer der wenigen mitarbeiter von canyon mitliest der sich für sachen und probleme einsetzt.
kritik hilft um sachen zu verbessern.

und das knacken ist ja nicht das einzige problem was der ch40s mit seinem rad hat,
da wäre noch die wippe die die züge einklemmt (schon ein bekanntes problem), der bolzen am dämpfer der sich nicht entfernen ließ und an der dämpferaufnahme scheint auch was nicht zu stimmen, da man den dämpfer ca.2mm komprimieren muss bevor man ihn einbauen kann und die öffnung zu eng ist um den dämpfer ohne probleme in die richtige position zu bekommen.

und dann hat er auch noch ein xc bei dem der rahmen an der druckstrebe einen riß gebildet hat.

zusammen mit den probs die ich mit meinem torque habe bildet sich da eben ein wenig unmut.

wenn man in drei themen postet das man mit canyon nicht zufrieden ist dann ist das schon zuviel?


----------



## Canyon_Support (4. März 2011)

Hallo ch40s,

gerne biete ich dir an, deinen Serviceauftrag zu überwachen, und die Bearbeitung etwas zu beschleunigen, sofern mir das möglich ist. Bitte gib mir hierfür mal deine Kundendaten (Kundennr. + Name) an.



@xander_v:



xander_v schrieb:


> und ich will dich mal sehen wenn du dein rad aus der reparatur zurück bekommst und z.b. die steckachse fehlt.
> mit sicherheit würdest du genauso reagieren.
> vieleicht nix ins forum posten aber ******* würdest du es auch finden.
> was ist denn daran so schwer z.b. die steckachse zu besorgen die bei der reparatur anscheinend vergessen wurde mit einzupacken, die kann sich ja nicht in luft aufgelöst haben.



Hallo xander_v: Wer den Thread "Canyon bremst mich aus......" aufmerksam gelesen hat, wird sicher inzwischen gemerkt haben, dass die ganze Sache halb so wild war. Noch am Tag der Thread-Erstellung (und zwar ganz ohne Eingriff meinerseits) hat eine nagelneue Steckachse unser Haus verlassen. Lediglich die Kommunikation des Lieferdatums hatte hier Lücken.

Ebenfalls in diesem Thread habe ich darum gebeten, dass Sie mir Ihre Kundedaten mitteilen, damit ich prüfen kann wo Fehler gemacht wurden und ob wir an dieser Stelle unseren Service verbessern können. Statt einer angekündigkten PN mit den Kundendaten, muss ich nun in einem anderen Thread die gleichen Anschuldigungen lesen.

Hiermit möchte ich also nochmal darum bitten, mir Ihre Kundendaten mitzuteilen, damit ich Ihren Fall prüfen und Ihre Aussagen bestätigen kann.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## ch40s (4. März 2011)

Darüber freue ich mich sehr, und nehme das Angebot natürlich gerne an.


----------



## xander_v (4. März 2011)

ja,
tut mir leid das ich mich noch nicht gemeldet habe.
ist ein wenig schreibarbeit und ein foto musste ich auch noch machen.
das foto werde ich unter meinem profil hochladen und den rest natürlich in der pn schildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (4. März 2011)

und noch immer nichts gelernt


----------



## Otterauge (4. März 2011)

@http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=163939xand...

man man bist echt ein knaller


----------



## Otterauge (6. März 2011)

Hast du schon den Grund gefunden... Dämpfer oder Tretlager können es ja nicht sein, habe gerade erst das zweite Video gesehen.


----------



## ch40s (6. März 2011)

Nein nach fünf Stunden Suchen habe ich aufgegeben und es Freitag dann in die Post gegeben. Es sind ja alle Beweglichen Teile ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Otterauge (6. März 2011)

Dann hockt ein Heimchen drin... Sachen gibs. Ich habe mir gestern aber auch ein Wolf gesucht bis ich den Dämpfer eingekreist habe...


----------



## onefoot-x (22. Juni 2011)

Das Thema ist schon en paar Tage alt, egal....
Was kam den bei Canyon raus, neuer Rahmen?

Habe zurzeit ebenfalls ein unauffindbares Knacken!


----------



## Cortezsi (23. Juni 2011)

Würde mich auch interessieren was der Grund des Knackens war.


----------



## G.Heim (25. Juni 2011)

Meins (Mai 2010) knackt mittlerweile heftig bei jedem Tritt, sehr nervig.

Das Knacken fing im Januar sporadisch an und hat sich zum Dauergeräusch entwickelt.
Jederzeit reproduzierbar durch seitliches Bewegen des Sattelrohres am nackten Rahmen.
Ich habe 3 Stunden investiert und alles am Rahmen abmontiert.
Es ist kein Rahmenriss sichtbar.


Was kann ich tun?.
Einschicken in der Hauptsaison (Januar bis Dezember) geht schon mal gar nicht.

Gruß
Günther


----------



## aelx (2. Juli 2011)

Ok, ich hab kein Torque, aber mein Tip wäre auch dir die gesamten Lager und Schrauben des Hinterbaus anzugucken.

Bei mir war es eine der Gewindehülsen des Hinterbaus.. http://a.yfrog.com/img615/968/91347128.jpg


----------



## G.Heim (3. Juli 2011)

aelx schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab kein Torque, aber mein Tip wäre auch dir die gesamten Lager und Schrauben des Hinterbaus anzugucken.
> 
> Bei mir war es eine der Gewindehülsen des Hinterbaus.. http://a.yfrog.com/img615/968/91347128.jpg



Der Hinterbau ist aber nicht belastet.
Ich spanne den Hauptrahmen in den Schraubstock, belaste das Sattelrohr seitlich und höre ein Knacken aus dem vorderen Unterrohr genauso wie es @ch40s beschrieben und in seinem Video gezeigt hat.

Leider meldet er sich hier nicht mehr.

Ich muss vielleicht den Hinterbau auch noch komplett entfernen und den Test nochmals machen.
Durch den seitlichen Druck auf das Sattelrohr wird das Unterrohr drehbelastet und dadurch könnten auch Kräfte an die unbelasteten Lager wirken?

Aber eigenlich will ich mit dem Rad fahren. Diese Testaktion würde mich wieder einen Tag kosten.
Einschicken zu Canyon bedeutet 4 Wochen ohne Bike.

Weitere Ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onefoot-x (6. Juli 2011)

Da ich ebenfalls dieses Geräusch am nackten Rahmen erzeugen kann, hatte ich bereits mit ch40s Kontakt. 
Bei ihm wurde eine Hohlraumversiegelung von Canyon durchgeführt. 

Ist nur die Frage nach welchen Kriterien Canyon da vorgeht.
Endoskop kann ich mir noch vorstellen, wobei man da keine Haarrisse erkennt. 
D.h. eigentlich müsste eine Rißprüfung gemacht werden, allerdings neigen Scheißnaht-enden, -überlappungen usw. gerne zu Scheinanzeigen. Um da sicher zu gehen müsste ein Schliffbild erstellt werden und der Rahmen wäre futsch. 
Generell würde mich die Vorgehensweise von Canyon schwer interessieren. 
Fakt ist, das Knacken nervt tierisch.
Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich in nem Votec-Rahmen einen Knack, damals habe ich nach 9 Wochen einen neuen bekommen, die Saison war dann auch vorbei...

Mfg


----------



## G.Heim (6. Juli 2011)

Ich habe nochmals ein paar Stunden investiert.
Alle beweglichen Teile abgebaut: Gabel, Dämpfer Hinterbau Wippe...

Nackter Hauptrahmen fixiert, Druck auf das Sattelrohr: Knack, Knack knack... Also definitiv der Hauptrahmen.

Dann alles zusammengebaut und nach Hinweis von @ch40s WD40 ins Ober- und Unterrohr eingesprüht und nach 5 Minuten fahren waren alle Knackgeräusche weg.

So, damit ist das Knackgeräusch weg.
Die Ursache ist vertuscht.

Mögliche Haarrisse schlechte Schweissnähte oder was auch immer das Geräusch verursacht hatte, sind natürlich weiterhin vorhanden.

Und jetzt?


Kontakt zu Canyon habe ich aufgenommen.
Laut dem Mitarbeiter ein unbekanntes Problem. 
Ich müsste den Rahmen einschicken. Da die aber auch nur Kriechöl reinsprühen kann ich mir die Einschickprozedur sparen.

So, nun weiß ich schon von 4 Personen, die mit demselben Problem bei Canyon reklamiert haben. Also muss Canyon die Geschichte schon untersucht haben. Wie schon bei dem Wippenproblem wird man aber leider von Canyon nichts erfahren.

Wenn das Torque nicht so ein affengeiles Bike wäre.
Dafür nehme ich leider jeden Ärger in Kauf.

Gruß
Günther

PS:
Vielleicht könnte der betreuende Mitarbeiter von Canyon hier im Forum (Name habe ich gerade nicht parat) die Knackgeräusche erklären und bezüglich eines Sicherheitsproblems warnen oder entwarnen!!


----------



## onefoot-x (6. Juli 2011)

Hi Günther, 

dein Post beschreibt die Geschichte wunderbar, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 
Wäre nett wenn sich Canyon dazu äussern würde. 

Mfg


----------



## l.o.k.i (9. September 2011)

Hi, 
hab grad das selbe Problem bei meinem Troque ES 2009 festgestellt. Werd jetzt mal die WD40/Brunox Therapie anwenden und mal schauen obs dann wieder geht!

Danke für eure Ausführliche Problembeschreibung habt mir echt geholfen.

Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen das Brunox auch bei mir hilft.


----------



## md_m6 (20. März 2012)

Servus zusammen,

jetzt hats mich auch erwischt. Ein ES9 aus 2009 knackt! Gibt es schon weitere Erkenntnisse. Ist die WD40 Behandlung von Dauer?

Merci, Martin


----------



## l.o.k.i (20. März 2012)

Bei mir hats mit Brunox gut funktioniert.


----------



## balalu (20. März 2012)

Lustigerweise macht mein 2010er Dropzone seit kurzem auch diese Geräusche!

Mit welcher Menge WD40 muss ich da ungefähr ran gehen um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erzielen?

Ich wäre auch Froh von Canyon zu den Geräuschen eine Aussage zu erhalten. Vllt gibt es ja auch eine Entwarnung!

Danke für die Hilfe.
Grüße, 
balalu


----------



## onefoot-x (20. März 2012)

Hallo balalu, 

ich hatte bei mir das Verstärkungsblech Sitzrohr/Oberrohr in Verdacht. 
Da ich mir nicht sicher war, habe ich auch den Bereich Tretlager und Unterrohr an Steuerrohr behandelt. Von grossen Mengen ist hier nicht die Rede, "ein, zwei Spritzer" auf besagte Stelle und gut ist. 

Fakt ist, sollte wirklich ein Haarriss vorhanden sein, ist diese Aktion eher kontraproduktiv.

Ich kenne dies auch von anderen Bauteilen, dass Alu gerne "knackt" bei Microbewegungen. 

Mfg


----------



## l.o.k.i (20. März 2012)

Hi brauchst nicht viel WD40. 
Ich hab einfach die Gabel ausgebaut und großzügig mit der Röhrchen Brunox ins Steuer- , Ober-, Unter- und Sattelrohr gesprüht. Nach kurzem Warten das ganze Rad auf den Kopf gestellt und noch ein bisschen mehr reingesprüht. 
Bei der nächsten Fahrt hats noch kurz geknackt und seit dem war Ruhe.

Risse oder ähnliches konnte ich bei mir keine finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md_m6 (21. März 2012)

Genauso hab ich es gestern auch gemacht - und siehe da - es war Stille!!
Danke an WD40 und das geniale Forum hier!!!!

Ironie Modus "on" An die Canyon Leutz..... Ruhe bewahren, wir hier im Forum machen das schon.  Ironiemodus "off"

Grüße, Martin


----------



## betatester (28. März 2012)

So bei mir ist es jetzt auch soweit  --> es Knackt, und fragt nicht wie!!! Ich könnte sowas von :kotz:!!!!

Die Fakten:

Bike Torque Trailflow 2012 (abgeholt mitte Feb)
Location Raum Köln, bis jetzt 4 Touren insg. ca. 200KM ausschliesslich Asphalt Waldautobahn und nix derbes!
Ab der dritten Tour fing es dann mit dem Knacken an, immer reproduzierbar beim pedalieren, ganz stark und super nervig beim uphill im kleinen Gang.
Knacken --> für mich eindeutig aus dem Hauptrahmen kommend da sehr laut, voluminös und blechern klingend (Unterrohr, Sattelrohr)!
Alle Schrauben mit Momentschlüssel und angegeben Momenten kontrolliert inkl. Tretlager, ohne Sattelstütze probiert, Pedale getauscht --> Knacken bleibt.

Vorort Termin in Koblenz demnächst, ich berichte dann nochmal...WD40 Lösung ist für mich nicht Akzeptabel!!!


----------



## Ghoosa (28. März 2012)

Solch ein Thread kann einem schon Angst machen.

War letztes WE unterwegs, als ich plötzlich ein ähnliches Knacken vernahm. Mein 1. Gedanke war dieser Thread und mir traten leichte Angstperlen auf die Stirn. Da es nur beim Treten rhythmisch auftrat und wackeln auf dem Sitz (Dank der Schilderungen hier probiert) keine Geräusche verursachte, war ich dann zunächst etwas beruhigt.

Mir fiel dann ein, dass ich 2 Tage zuvor bei meinen CB 50:50 Pins gewechselt hatte, wozu man die Halbschalen entfernen muss. Hatte alles mit Loctite gesichert. Hab dann wechselnd die Pedale mal umgedreht und beim Drehen der Rechten war das Knacksen dann weg.

Hab mir erst mal ne Fluppe angezündet und den Angstschweiß von der Stirn gewischt.

Wünsche daher allen Betroffenen einen guten Ausgang für das Problem und das Canyon sich zügig der Sache annimmt.

Grüße

Ghoosa


----------



## Rizzo_t_R (9. April 2012)

Hi,
habe nach ca. 200 km das gleiche Problem. Komplett alles zerlegt etc. ... und bereits auch Lager am Rockerarm gewechselt. Betatester, hattest Du bereits Deinen Termin in Koblenz? Ich habe meinen am 17. und würde gerne so viele Infos wie möglich mitnehmen. Schonmal vielen Dank für eine kurze Info. THX!


----------



## tiger_powers (24. April 2012)

Hi,

ich hab das knacken auch, ganz am Anfang nach ca. 30km reine Waldwege.
War ne halbe Woche alt, eingeschickt 3 Wochen später wieder bekommen.
Jetzt bei km 150-160 schon wieder.
Mein erster Verdacht war die Hammerschmidt jedoch konnte Canyon nichts finden.
Bei dem jetzigen knacken bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es vom Hinterbau/den Lagern kommt. 
Aber, ich hab überhaupt keine Lust mein bike schon wieder herzugeben, andererseits ists schon zum kotzen so.

God damn...

wer News hat von Canyon gleich sharen hier, wäre super


----------



## 4Stroke (24. April 2012)

ch40s schrieb:


> So ich habe mal ein Video gemacht vom nackten Rahmen.
> 
> Ich muss nur das Sattelrohr in Fahrtrichtung nach links und rechts bewegen.



Gleiches Geräusch hatte mein Torque auch von sich gegeben.

Es kam bei meinem vom Steuerrohr.

Gabel ausgebaut und das Steuerrohr von innen mit WD40 eingesprüht, seitdem ist Ruhe.

Sehr merkwürdig



LuckyTiger schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab das knacken auch, ganz am Anfang nach ca. 30km reine Waldwege.
> War ne halbe Woche alt, eingeschickt 3 Wochen später wieder bekommen.
> ...



Alu leitet gut. 
Das Geräusch ist nur schwer zu lokalisieren.
Ich habe die Stelle mit einem Stethoskop gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lewwerworschd (27. April 2012)

So also, jetzt ich auch.
Hab ein Tourque FRX 7.0 2012 S Modell. Bei mir tritt das Knacken unregelmäßig (noch), nur in niedrigen Gang, bei Last, bergauf und auch nur bei leichter beanspruchung der Dämpfung auf. Zum Beispiel bei kleinen Wurtzel- oder Steinpassagen. Ich tippe auf das Trettlager, oder die Nabe. Hab auch nochmal sämtl. Schrauben überprüft und das ganze im Stand versucht zu simulieren. Klappt aber wie gesagt nur bergauf unter Last. Hat da schon jemand erfahrung damit?


----------



## simdiem (1. Mai 2012)

Hey,
ich habe vermutlich das selbe Problem wie du. Ich habs im FRX Thread gepostet, hier nochmal für dich:

Seit gestern Abend habe ich das Problem, dass ich ein Knacken habe. Das Knacken tritt im Sitzen nur bei starker Trittkraft am unteren Kurbeltodpunkt auf, im Wiegetritt jedoch immer. Es ist im Wiegetritt kein einfaches Knacken, sondern knackt auf der Strecke vom oberen Kurbeltodpunkt zum unteren Kurbeltodpunkt mehrmals. Das Knacken tritt sowohl rechts wie auch links auf.

Das Knacken hatte ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt noch nicht.

Was könnte es sein?

Was ich bisher unternommen habe:
-Die Pedale waren mit Fett eingebaut, also habe ich diese nachgezogen.
-Ich habe die Kurbel ausgebaut und neu gefettet und wieder eingebaut.
-Ich habe die Kettenblattschrauben überprüft. Alle sitzen bombenfest.

Das hat alles nichts gebracht.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Knacken bei Verwindung des Rahmens auftritt. 
Einschicken muss jetzt eigentlich nicht unbedingt sein. :-/ 

Bist du schon irgendwie weiter gekommen?
Gruß Simon


----------



## Muchserk (2. Mai 2012)

@ simdiem

wurde doch schon alles hier gesagt:

1. Gabel raus
2. mit Kriechöl deiner Wahl bewaffnen (WD-40, Brunox...)
3. Verbindungsstellen von Steuer-, Ober- und Unterrohr von innen gut einsprühen
4. mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die nächsten Wochen/Monate Ruhe haben

Hatte es letzte Saison bei meinem Trailflow auch so wegbekommen nachdem ich eh den Steuersatz wechseln musste, seit gestern knackt es wieder wie verrückt...
Bin dann mal Gabel ausbauen... :kotz:

Viel Erfolg dir.

MfG der Much


----------



## Caspar720 (2. Mai 2012)

Hatte an meinem Torque Alpinist 2011 auch das Knackproblem. 

Hab mal den WD 40 Tipp probiert und hat funktioniert. Seitdem ist das Knacken verschwunden.

Grüße


----------



## simdiem (2. Mai 2012)

Muchserk schrieb:


> @ simdiem
> 
> wurde doch schon alles hier gesagt:
> 
> ...



Hey,

danke dir für deinen Tipp!! Ich habe das Knacken tatsächlich wegbekommen. Allerdings lag es nicht an dem Steuerrohr. Was ich alles gemacht habe kannst du, falls es dich interessiert, hier nachlesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9463583&postcount=1776

Vermutlich waren es nicht korrekt festgezogene Hinterbaulager.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Can07 (5. Mai 2012)

Also an meinem Torque Bj 2008 hatte ich auch so ein Knacken wie im Video. Nach langem Suchen habe ich es gefunden:

Sattel und Sattelstütze ( KS)! Neuer Sattel drauf- alles gut.

Nur mal so..... vielleicht ein Tip


----------



## Lewwerworschd (5. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir musses auch ein lager am Hinterbau sein. Hab alle nochmal gefettet und nachgezogen. Das Knacken war erst weg ist dann aber wieder gekommen. 
Sag mal Simdiem, wie um alles hast du die Raceface Kurbel runter gekriegt? Ich bin schier am Verzweifeln


----------



## simdiem (5. Mai 2012)

Hey Leberwurscht

ich hatte das Truvativ Husselfelt Zeugs dran. Hab mir ein Playzone umgebaut.

Wegen dem Knacken kannst du auch mal im FRX Thread schauen. Ich habe da noch einige Sachen gepostet die auch Knacken verursachen können?

Wenn du schreibst, du hast die Lager nachgefettet, wie hast du das gemacht und welches Fett hast du verwendet?

Welche Kurbel hast du genau montiert?

Hab nachgeschaut, sollte die Race Face Chester sein. Hier ist die Installationsanleitung des Herstellers: Lesen musste jetzt aber selber 

http://raceface.com/comp/inst/Ride.AM.Cranks.web.pdf

Gruß Simon


----------



## DerWahnsinn (8. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## simdiem (8. Mai 2012)

Ohje, das klingt ja nicht so gut. 

Vielleicht hift es ja die restlichen Lagerstellen auch noch nachzuziehen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lewwerworschd (18. Mai 2012)

So, hatte jetzt endlich mal die Kurbel ab nachdem ich mir extra son sch*%& Auspresswerkzeug gekauft hab. Knacken ist jetzt weg, war ein loses Hauptlager in der Höhe des Kettenblattes bei der Kurbel.
Läuft jetzt wieder ruhig der Bock. Mal schaun wie lang.........


----------



## Rizzo_t_R (18. Mai 2012)

So, hatte mein Rad beim Hersteller. Habe auch gleich die Inspektion machen lassen. Gestern bin ich nach der kurzen Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz zum ersten mal richtig gefahren und nach ca. 1 Stunde und der ersten Abfahrt war das Knacken wieder da. Habe dann die 100.000 ste Email an den Hersteller geschrieben und warte nun auf eine Antwort. Als nächsten Schritt habe ich mir jetzt erst einmal ein Stethoskop besorgt und werde weiter suchen, bis ich das Scheiß Knacken gefunden habe. Beim Produzenten hat man wohl keine Erfahrungswerte, keine Zeit und vielleicht auch keine Lust, das Problem zu suchen und zu beheben. Die sind halt ein bisschen wie Orthop#*#n. Ordentlich Pillen oder WD40 rein und Schnauze halten. Soweit, so gut! Bleibt alle weiterhin fleißig am Ball. Irgendeiner hier muss die Lösung doch finden können. Bis später mal ... Ach ja, man kann das Knacken erzeugen. Drückt die Schwinge mit der rechten Hand von euch weg und zieht mit der linken Hand das Sitzrohr zu euch hin. Den Rahmen kann man wie eine Armbrust spannen. Dann leicht berühren und "knack"


----------



## bjoernson (21. Mai 2012)

So ich habe auch ein Canyon Torque 2012 (im Februar gekauft). Schleppe dieses knacken auch schon eine weile mit mir rum. Selbst mit Kopfhörern im Ohr ist das nur schwer zu ignorieren. 

Habe nun auch mit der Brunox Kur im Steuerrohr angefangen. Werde mal berichten ob es bei mir hilft. Hoffe auch das ich damit irgendwie durch den Sommer komme. Und im Winter soll Canyon sich noch mal dem Problem annehmen. 

Haben die Torque FRX eigentlich auch das Problem? Hatte hier nur mal den Thread überflogen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## DerWahnsinn (24. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## bjoernson (30. Mai 2012)

Yes! Scheint erstmal weg zu sein. Kam wohl auch vom Vorbau. Mal schauen wie lange das ganze nun hält. Ich werde weiter berichten


----------



## tiger_powers (30. Mai 2012)

Meins knackst leider immernoch.
Neur Steuersatz drin, komplett das ganze Bike zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet alle Lager überprüft konnte nichts finden.
Außer einer Sache, die Achse mit dem die unteren beiden Kettenstreben am Rahmen befestigt sind hat sich gefressen gehabt als ich diese ausgebaut hab kamen mir jede Menge eisenspäne entgegen und die Achse ist an den beiden äußeren Punkten (scheinbar durch die Späne) ringsherum eingekerbt. Sieht nicht gesund aus.
Hab auch hier nochmal ordentlich gereinigt und gefettet allerdings gleich am next Day beim riden ist es nach einiger Zeit bergauf wieder aufgetreten zwar nur kurz bis jetzt aber leider auch nicht ganz weg.

Gru´ß

Michi


----------



## DerWahnsinn (31. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Mai 2012)

Bei mir knackt es im Wiegetritt relativ leise aus dem Breich der Hammerschmidt! Zumindest glaube ich das es von dort stammt! Eines steht definitiv fest!! Einsenden ist für mich nur im äußersten Notfall eine Option! Es dauert einfach zu lange und bringt auch nicht immer den gewünschten Erfolg. Jedenfalls nicht auf Dauer! Auf meine letzte Mail kam von Canyon einfach keine Antwort mehr. Ich möchte keine Namen nennen, aber es sind immer die gleichen die bei mir negativ auffallen. Aber es gibt auch super nette Leute die sich sehr bemühen. Z.B. die Frau Andrea Lehmann oder der Herr Nils Wahl. Ich glaube man muss schon Nerven haben, wenn man dort im Servicebereich arbeitet. Muss mal testen ob es an der Hammerschmidt liegt.


----------



## simdiem (31. Mai 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bei mir knackt es im Wiegetritt relativ leise aus dem Breich der Hammerschmidt!



Brings zu Canyon zurück und tausche es gegen ein FRX . Aber wirf ein Auge auf die Laufräder und achte darauf, dass der CC40 Steuersatz verbaut ist 


(Mensch Bub, dir bleibt aber auch gar nix erspart  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lewwerworschd (2. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bei mir knackt es im Wiegetritt relativ leise aus dem Breich der Hammerschmidt! Zumindest glaube ich das es von dort stammt! Eines steht definitiv fest!! Einsenden ist für mich nur im äußersten Notfall eine Option! Es dauert einfach zu lange und bringt auch nicht immer den gewünschten Erfolg. Jedenfalls nicht auf Dauer! Auf meine letzte Mail kam von Canyon einfach keine Antwort mehr. Ich möchte keine Namen nennen, aber es sind immer die gleichen die bei mir negativ auffallen. Aber es gibt auch super nette Leute die sich sehr bemühen. Z.B. die Frau Andrea Lehmann oder der Herr Nils Wahl. Ich glaube man muss schon Nerven haben, wenn man dort im Servicebereich arbeitet. Muss mal testen ob es an der Hammerschmidt liegt.



Hab auch schon ein paar mal gelesen das sich die Hammerschmidt nach ein paar Drops zu ner richtigen Knackwurst entwickelt. 
Ansonsten würd ich dir mal raten das gleiche zu machen was bei mir geholfen hat. Hammerschmidt ab und das Hauptlager nachziehen.


----------



## andreasweiland (10. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mein Trailflow nun seit ca. 2 Wochen. Das knacken tauchte bei mir bis jetzt nur unregelmäßig und auch nur für wenige Sekunden auf. Das Geräusch lässt sich aber nicht reproduzieren.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Juni 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Brings zu Canyon zurück und tausche es gegen ein FRX . Aber wirf ein Auge auf die Laufräder und achte darauf, dass der CC40 Steuersatz verbaut ist
> 
> 
> (Mensch Bub, dir bleibt aber auch gar nix erspart  )



Du wirst lachen, aber morgen bekomm ich den Cane Creek 40. Der 10'er is Schrott und kommt raus. Du hast voll Recht! Mir bleibt echt nix erspart!!! 
Ich find mein Torque trotz dem ganzen Stress immernoch saugeil!!


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Juni 2012)

hatte letztens mal ein leichtes knackgeräusch am frx und habe den bolzen am unteren lager ordenltich gefettet....da war dann ruhe. muss dazu sagen, dass der furztrocken gewesen ist!!!!
shame on you canyon. fett ist wohl mangelware bei euch!!!


----------



## el-loco (12. Juni 2012)

...ich denke es liegt nicht am Fettmangel bei Canyon sondern an dem Honk (Hilfsarbeiter ohne nennenswerte Kenntnisse) der dort aus nem geilen Bike ne knartz-knack-Kiste macht


----------



## stonehill (12. Juni 2012)

Da kann ich ja nur echt froh sein, dass meins bis heute leise ist wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiger_powers (12. Juni 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> hatte letztens mal ein leichtes knackgeräusch am frx und habe den bolzen am unteren lager ordenltich gefettet....da war dann ruhe. muss dazu sagen, dass der furztrocken gewesen ist!!!!
> shame on you canyon. fett ist wohl mangelware bei euch!!!




selbiges war bei mir auch der Fall, noch dazu waren dort noch Aluspäne die den Bolzen an 2 stellen ordentlich eingekerbt haben


----------



## DerWahnsinn (18. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## jaamaa (18. Juni 2012)

Bei meinem knackt es auch... echt nervig!

Zuerst waren es die Lager Druckstreben/Wippe. hatten schon nach 4 Monaten Spiel. Gewechselt, dann war Ruhe. Dann kam es wieder und wurde immer schlimmer. Hatte dann mal 1 Stunde lang schwierigste Yoga Übungen auf dem Rad gemacht um beim Einfedern mit dem Ohr die Stelle zu lokalisieren und hätte danach schwören können, dass es die obere Dämpferaufnahme ist. War sie aber nicht, sondern es kommt ganz sicher vom Hinterbaulager. Hatte mal kurz an der Inbusschraube auf der linken Seite gedreht, dann war es weg... aber nur kurz. Ich denke man müsste mal alles auseinanderbauen und richtig fetten. 

Habe ich aber jetzt kein Bock und keine Zeit zu. Und in artgerechtem Gelände klapperts eh überall, da fällt das dann nicht mehr auf


----------



## ProjektT (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich kann mich dem "Knackproblem" nun ebenfalls anschließen - Torque Vertride 2012...

Das Knacken tritt beim normalen Pedalieren auf - zum Testen: rechtes Pedal nach oben vorne, beide Bremsen ziehen und im Sitzen leicht Druck auf das Pedal ausüben - Knack. Oder: Neben dem Rad stehend, leichter Druck auf das Oberrohr, sobald sich die Wippe leicht bewegt - Knack.

Ich habe in Willigen bei Canyon Rat zu diesem Thema gesucht, aber mehr als "alle Lager prüfen und nachfetten, Wippe ausbauen und die beiden Teile an der Kontaktstelle fetten, Kurbel ausbauen und fetten" kam  auch nicht dabei heraus.

Somit bleibt mir auch nur das Zerlegen - die Variante mit WD40 ist interessant, aber sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht die endgültige Lösung sein - ich weiß am Ende immer gerne, was genau das Problem verursacht hat. Ich berichte, falls ich mehr weiß.

Greetz,


----------



## DerWahnsinn (20. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## Timebandit (20. Juni 2012)

Hatte heute aufgrund des gleichen Problems ein recht interessantes Telefonat mit einem Mitarbeiter aus der Canyon Technik.

Zur Vorgeschichte:
Mein Mädel und ich haben uns Anfang April jeweils das Torque Alpinist gegönnt. Das Bike meiner Frau gibt bis heute kein einziges Knacken von sich. Meines hat bereits nach der zweiten Ausfahrt erbärmlich geknackt. In schweisstreibender und stundenlanger Arbeit habe ich den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt und auch die Ursache des Knackens gefunden. Im Bereich der Lagerung, unten im Tretlagerbereich ist eine 10mm Achse verbaut. Hier habe ich bei setlicher Verwindung Spiel bemerkt, welches auch das Knacken verursachte. Alles schön gefette, mit dem auf dem Rahmen aufgedruckten Drehmoment von 8NM angezogen und für 1-2 Ausfahrten Ruhe gehabt. Da das Spiel von Tour zu Tour hier immer doller wurde habe ich heute mal mit Canyon telefoniert.

Die für mich sehr überraschende Aussage war folgende: 
Der Mitarbeiter von Canyon holte sich zum genaueren Klären der Problematik eine Explosionszeichnung zur Hand und sagte mir, dass in dieser das Drehmoment mit 12 bis max. 14 NM angegeben sei. Hierdurch würde die Lagervorspannung korrekt eingestellt und das Spiel in diesem Bereich eliminiert. Es könne jedoch auch sein, dass die Lagerschalen im Hauptrahmen zu tief gefräst seien und hierdurch das Spiel hervorgerufen wird. Hätten sie schon bei diversen Rahmen gehabt. Das müsste dann bei Canyon geprüft werden und treffe dieser Punkt zu wird der Hauptrahmen getauscht.

Ich wieder ab in die Garage und das Teil mit 13NM angezogen. Ergebnis ist: Das Spiel und auch das Knacken sind erstmal weg. Morgen früh gehts gleich wieder ab in den Wald. Werde mal ne 30km Tour fahren und dann schauen ob das Ganze gefruchtet hat. Falls nicht gehts ab zu Canyon zum Vermessen der Lagerschalentiefe.

Ich bin froh, hier mal ne brauchbare und nachvollziehbare Antwort und Lösungsvorschlag erhalten zu haben. Aber irgendwie finde ich die Tasache, dass auf dem Rahmen falsche Drehmomentangaben gemacht werden und dass die Lagerschalentiefen variieren schon nen Witz.

Ich werde morgen mal berichten ob´s wieder knackt.

Greetz,......


----------



## motoerhead (21. Juni 2012)

cool danke!!!


----------



## Timebandit (23. Juni 2012)

Nach zwei Touren mit insgesamt ca. 55km ist das Knacken zwar nicht mehr zu hören allerdings ist das Spiel im Bereich des unteren Schwingenlagers wieder da. Dieses ist bei seitlichem Verwinden des Hinterbaus zum Hauptrahmen zu spüren. Man muss hier zwar schon etwas Kraft aufwenden, allerdings sagt mir mein technisches Verständnis, dass das so nicht sein sollte.

Frage an alle Tourque Fahrer:
Könntet Ihr mal checken ob das bei eurem Bike genauso ist?? Was meint ihr?? Ist das bei dem Rahemn so und muss das so sein??

Bin dankbar für alle Antworten!!

Greetz,
Timebandit


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Juli 2012)

das knacken kam bei mir aus der umlenkung neben dem innenlager.
dort gut fetten und es ist ruhe.


----------



## Timebandit (2. Juli 2012)

Ruhe vielleicht!! Aber hast Du auch das Lagerspiel eliminiert, was der Auslöser des Knackens ist??
Greetz,
Timebandit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (4. Juli 2012)

Spannender Fred - bin auf mehr Infos gespannt!


----------



## snod (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

am quasi neuen Torque Alpinist meines Bruders ist ebenfalls ein Knacken zu vernehmen. Besonders laut ist es beim Bergauftrampeln. Man kann es aber auch gut hören wenn man nur einfedert. Es hört sich so an als käme es aus dem Bereich der Dämpferbefestigung.

Dazu direkt eine Frage. Auf der rechten Seite des Umlenkhebels ist ein rel. grosser Spalt im Vergleich zu der linken Seite wo sich der SAG-Monitor befindet. Fehlt hier eine Unterlegscheibe oder ähnliches oder ist das so vorgesehen:

Links:






Rechts:


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Juli 2012)

snod schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am quasi neuen Torque Alpinist meines Bruders ist ebenfalls ein Knacken zu vernehmen. Besonders laut ist es beim Bergauftrampeln. Man kann es aber auch gut hören wenn man nur einfedert. Es hört sich so an als käme es aus dem Bereich der Dämpferbefestigung.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich hab auch en neues Alpinist und bei mir isses mit der Wippe genauso...allerdings ohne Knacken und ähnlichem.


----------



## snod (6. Juli 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab auch en neues Alpinist und bei mir isses mit der Wippe genauso...allerdings ohne Knacken und ähnlichem.



Ok, danke für die Info


----------



## jaamaa (6. Juli 2012)

Ich dachte auch es kommt von der Dämperaufnahme. Erst unten, später war ich zu 99% sicher es ist die obere Aufnahme. War aber das Hauptschwinglager!


----------



## morch84 (6. Juli 2012)

Zu 99% ist es das Hauptschwingenlager!!!!


----------



## Alei69 (6. Juli 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch es kommt von der Dämperaufnahme. Erst unten, später war ich zu 99% sicher es ist die obere Aufnahme. War aber das Hauptschwinglager!



Hallo,
Das mit dem Hauptlager kann ich nur bestätigen. Hab ein 2012 Vertride, schon auf den ersten Touren hatte ich das Gefühl als ob das Innenlager einen Lagerschaden hat. Nach insgesammt 3 Wochen In Latsch und der Punta Ala war das Knacken bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung mit hohem Kettenzug zu höhren und zu spühren. Der Hinterbau konnte wie ein Knackfrosch durch kräftiges Verdrehen des Hinterrades zum Sattelrohr Gespannt werden. Beim nächsten Einfeder entlud sich die Spannung mit einem Knacken welches sich im Alurahmen nicht orten läßt. Das Problem kommt von der fehlenden Abstützung des Anzugsmoment der Achse des Hauptlager. Zwischen den Innenringer der Lager ist kein Rohr oder Änliches. Egal wie hart man die Welle anzieht, kann man die Innenringer der Lager nicht Vorspannen. So kann sich der Hinterbau immer im Spiel der Welle (ein paar Hunderstel) bewegen. Haben die Welle des Hauptlagers mit Loctite in die Lager geklebt. Der Kleber füllt den Spalt zwisch Welle und Lager. Zwischen Welle und Lager ist noch ein dünnwandiges Drehteil welches ich auch eingeklebt habe. Seitdem ist alles Besten.


----------



## ProjektT (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe nun auch meine "Torquetur" hinter mir. Auf der Suche nach dem Knacken habe ich nun folgende Maßnahmen vorgenommen:

- Vollständige Demontage der Wippe, Säubern und Fetten aller relevanten Teile
- Demontage, Säubern und Fetten der Lager an der Wippe und des Dämpfers (unten)
- Nachziehen aller Lager mit dem aufgedruckten Drehmoment
- Demontage, Säubern und Fetten der Kurbeln und des Tretlagers

Fazit: Es ist etwas leiser geworden, aber das Knacken ist immer noch da. Folgende Aussage habe ich auf Nachfrage von Canyon erhalten: "Das Ihr Rad diese Knackgeräusche verursacht, bedauern wir. Inzwischen haben wir herausbekommen das man die Schraube vom Hauptschwingenlager statt der angegebenen acht mit 12 - 14 NM angezogen werden kann, die Angabe auf dem Rahmen von 8 NM ist ein Fehldruck"

Leider hat das Nachziehen auch keinen Erfolg gehabt. Die Lager im hinteren Achsbereich konnte ich mit dem aufgedruckten Drehmoment noch gut eine 4tel Umdrehung nachziehen. Die Lager am Hinterbau (Hauptschwingenlager und im Achsbereich) habe ich noch nicht demontiert und wieder neu eingesetzt - evtl. liegt es daran.

Die obere Aluschraube an der Dämpferaufnahme fehlt auch noch. Diese habe ich auch mit gutem Werkzeug und Vorsicht nicht entfernen können - das Material ist einfach zu weich. Canyon hat mir auf Kulanz aber eine Ersatzschraube geschickt.

Bei der Montage der Lager im Wippenbereich ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich den Hinterbau nur mit recht hohem Kraftaufwand wieder in die Buchsen bekommen habe - kann es sein, dass der Hinterbau durch unterschiedliche Anzugsmomente verspannt ist? Gibt es so etwas wie  eine Tabelle, in welcher Reihenfolge die Schrauben bei der Montage festzuziehen sind?

Somit lässt mich das Thema leider noch nicht los...

Dafür war der eigene kleine Gabelservice mit neuem Öl sehr erfolgreich - endlich läuft die Fox mit einem guten Ansprechverhalten...

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Timebandit (21. Juli 2012)

Tach!
Habe genau die gleichen Aktionen wie Du durchgeführt. Nach schriftlicher Beschwerde bei Canyon wurden zunächst alle verbauten Lager und Achsen getauscht. Ohne Erfolg. Das Ding knackte weiter. Jetzt wurde bei mir der Rahmen getauscht. Mal sehen ob ich nunn eine knackfreien erwischt habe. 
Viel Erfolg!!



ProjektT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe nun auch meine "Torquetur" hinter mir. Auf der Suche nach dem Knacken habe ich nun folgende Maßnahmen vorgenommen:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (31. August 2012)

Hallo Miteinander, ich fahre selbst ein Alpinist 2012 und habe das Knacken jetzt n knappes halbes Jahr meist ignoriert und immer wieder probiert, einige male die Wippe zerlegt und gewartet, was ich sicher sagen kann, dass bei mir die Störquelle oben im Dämpferbereich liegt, entweder die Dämpferbuchsen selbst oder irgendwo in der angeschweißten Halterung, wie siehts denn aus bei denen die einen neuen Rahmen bekommen haben, gabs da ne Info, wo der Fehler lag? Werd das Radel wohl mal nach Koblenz schicken sobald das Wetter es zulässt...

Das Knacken tritt bei mir nur bei hoher Kraft auf...


----------



## monkey10 (1. September 2012)

fanatikz schrieb:


> ...Das Knacken tritt bei mir nur bei hoher Kraft auf...



ich hatte bei mir auch ausschließlich das hauptlager im verdacht, da das knacken auch durch manuelles verwinden des hinterbaus (v.a. bei ausgebauter X12-steckachse) reproduzierbar war.

aufgefallen ist mir aber auch, dass das knacken v.a. bei starken kraftvollen uphill aufgetreten ist.

vor 2-3 wochen hat sich dann das lager meines crossmax sx-freilaufs verabschiedet. mit dem anderen LRS ist jetzt das knacken bei hoher kraft weg. wenn man genau hinhört, nimmt man ein knacken im hauptlager wahr. klingt genau gleich, ist aber nicht so penetrant beim uphill bemerkbar.

somit der rückschluss: das lager des freilaufs war hauptursache des geräusches. hätte ich das nur früher gewusst. mir hat sogar ein mechaniker von canyon in saalbach den freilauf serviciert. dem ist das defekte lager auch nicht aufgefallen (wobei ich eher auf die lager der nabe geschaut habe und daher wahrscheinlich auch ebenso der mechaniker)...

am einfachsten wäre einfach mal ein anderes X12-HR einzubauen. wenn das geräusch weg ist bzw geringer, dann kennst die ursache


----------



## bjoernson (29. Oktober 2012)

Soo also so langsam gewöhnt man sich doch an knacken. Akzeptieren werde ich es trotzdem nicht. Werde das gute Stück daher wohl am besten zwischen den Jahren mal einschicken. 

Gibt's sonst zufällig positive (oder auch negative) Neuigkeiten von jemanden bezüglich des knackens?


----------



## User60311 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß nich ob ich hier schon ma was geschrieben hab...
Mein Torque hat am Anfang auch ab und an mal irgendwo geknackt...
Hat sich aber alles nach ca 2000km weg gefahren. Nu läuft es besser, als am ersten Tag


----------



## pirata (29. Oktober 2012)

Also bei mir hat es auch im Bereich Hinterbau / Tretlager geknackt. Hab dann aber alle Schrauben überprüft und eine war nicht richtig angezogen. Danach war das Knacken auch weg. Hab sie dann mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel richtig angezogen und das knacken war weg.


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Oktober 2012)

alle bolzen/schrauben und gleitlager mal säubern und z.b. den bolzen am hauptschwingenlager unten am tretlager ordentlich fetten. danach war zumindest bei mir ruhe eingetreten und ist auch so geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ProjektT (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

ich melde mich nochmal zum Thema Knacken am Torque-Rahmen zu Wort. Mein Problem ist nun gelöst - ich habe folgende, zusätzliche Schritte zum o.a. Post vorgenommen:

- Lösen (nicht Demontieren) aller Lager am Hinterbau (ggf. Verspannungen lösen)
- Entfernen, Reinigen und leicht Fetten der Schrauben am Hauptschwingenlager (unten hinter dem Tretlager)
- leichtes Zusammenschrauben aller Lager am Hinterbau über Kreuz
- Anziehen aller Lager am Hinterbau mit den richtigen Drehmomenten über Kreuz - (außer das Hauptschwingenlager statt 8nm mit 14nm (siehe anhängende Explosionszeichnung)
- Ein paar Spritzer Sprühöl (WD40) unten in die Entwässerungslöcher am Tretlager

Das Problem ist seit diesem Eingriff nicht mehr aufgetreten - woran es letzendlich lag, kann ich nicht sagen - ich vermute, dass der Hinterbau urspünglich leicht verspannt war.

Ich hoffe, das hilft Euch weiter!

Greetz,


----------



## bjoernson (31. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank. Das klingt doch schon mal positiv. 

Werde die Ratschläge mal in die Praxis umsetzten und hoffen das mein Bike dann doch nicht nach Koblenz muss


----------



## Enduor (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe wahrscheinlich die Ursache für mein Knacken am Vertride 2012 gefunden. Nachdem ich mir eure Lösungsvorschläge durchgelesen habe, habe ich mich für die komplette Demontage des Hinterbaus entschieden. Bei der Demontage habe ich dann noch die Arbeit der Canyon-Qualitätssicherung nachgeholt. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, wieso man diesen Fehler beim Zusammenbau nicht gesehen hat!

Aber seht selbst:

Die Achse hat es ganz schön erwischt - es ist zwar oberflächlich, die Kratzer sind aber ganz schön tief:





Hier ist die Achse des Hinterbaus her: 





So sieht der Rahmen aus:






Ich habe alles gesäubert und gut geschmiert. Das Knacken war für 4 Wochen weg. Leider hat es sich noch kurz vor Weihnachten wieder leise angekündigt - heute auf der Hausrunde wurde es wieder lauter. Ich werde nun leider doch das Bike einschicken müssen. Echt zum ****** :-(


----------



## bjoernson (5. Januar 2013)

Geht es euch zufällig auch so, das wenn es draußen etwas feuchter ist bzw. es regnet, dass das knacken dann verschwindet. Und wenn es eben trocken ist kommt es wieder zurück??? Ist mir nur so öfter schon aufgefallen


----------



## xyzHero (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn ihr es zu Canyon schickt, sprühen Sie es euch mit Sprühwachs aus und dann ist Ruh. Kann man aber auch selbst machen.
War zumindestens bei mir so.

Gruß xyzhEro


----------



## Enduor (6. Januar 2013)

Sprühwachs wird nicht viel bringen. Auf dem letzten Bild habe ich die beiden Erhebungen (Schweissspritzer?) mit Pfeilen markiert, die für die Kerben in der Achse verantwortlich sind.


----------



## xyzHero (6. Januar 2013)

Es wird wohl unterschiedliche Ursachen geben. Evtl. haben Sie bei mir auch noch andere Arbeiten durchgeführt. Auf jeden Fall ist seit dem Ruhe.
Ist aber auch erst 2 Monate her. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Okorider (8. Januar 2013)

Enduor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe wahrscheinlich die Ursache für mein Knacken am Vertride 2012 gefunden. Nachdem ich mir eure Lösungsvorschläge durchgelesen habe, habe ich mich für die komplette Demontage des Hinterbaus entschieden. Bei der Demontage habe ich dann noch die Arbeit der Canyon-Qualitätssicherung nachgeholt. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, wieso man diesen Fehler beim Zusammenbau nicht gesehen hat!
> 
> ...




Hallo,


 hab das ganze mit dem einschicken schon hinter mir, denn genau so sah meine Achse auch aus. Es ist tatsächlich ein Fehler im Rahmen denn da stand bei mir auch, wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen, Metall raus. Scheint ein Produktionsfehler zu sein denn zu beginn dachte ich es handelt sich nur um  Dreck welcher die Achse zerkratzt.  
 Nachdem ich einige Achsen, Schrauben, Lager wieder gereinigt und gefettet hatte gings wieder eine Zeit lang gut bis irgendwann das Knacken wieder auftrat.
(Torque Alpinist wurde im März /April 2012 gekauft)


 Also entschloss ich mich das Bike einzuschicken denn es war nichtmal ein halbes Jahr vergangen.
 Nachdem ich das Bike beim Service  (Anfang September) hatte und  nun wieder die Zeit gefunden habe mal ein paar runden zu drehen (2 Monate her) ist nach kurzer Zeit wieder das selbe Knackgeräusch zu hören.  Obwohl die Stelle im Rahmen wohl ausgeschabt oder ausgefräst worden und einiges getauscht worden is.


 lt. Servicebrief ist folgendes gemacht worden:




Die Lager an der Verbindung     Rockeram zur Sitzstrebe die untere Dämpferbuchse wurden erneuert.
Der     Hinterbau wurde zerlegt gefettet.
Das     Hauptschwingenlager wurde erneuert.
Ein     Gleitlager und die Buchsen wurden erneuert
Ein     Gelenklager wurde ausgetauscht
Der Vorbau     wurde ausgetauscht.
 Laut Canyon wurde dann kein knacken mehr festgestellt. 



 Leiter kam das knacken nach kurzer Zeit wieder und ist genau so da wie zuvor. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich derzeit noch kein Drehmomentschlüssel habe um alles genau nachzuprüfen oder wieder anzuziehen. Sobald ich diesen habe werde ich alles nochmal lösen, reinigen und nachfetten.  


 Bericht folgt.


----------



## Enduor (8. Januar 2013)

Danke für deinen Beitrag, denn diesen werde ich mit meiner Fehlerbeschreibung mitschicken. Tja, bei solchen Problemen ärgert man sich über ein Versandbike ;-) Mal sehen wie sich das bei meinem Vertride entwickelt...die 4-5 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit sind aber echt heftig.


----------



## Okorider (7. Februar 2013)

Hi,

habe letzte Woche mal die hinteren Lager und Schwingen vor der Steckachse gereinigt und festgezogen sowie auch die Achse an der Hauptschwinge (hinter dem Tretlagaer). Beide Pedale gereinigt und gefettet und alles nach angegebenen Drehmoment angezogen. Hauptschwinge 13 N. 

Konnte leider noch nicht testen aber Bericht folgt nach ein paar Ausfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill23 (10. Februar 2013)

Hi

bei meinem war das Knacken und Knarzen am Hinterbau echt übel. Ergebnis nach 2600km: alle Lager des Hinterbaus schrott:kotz:
Ich hab sie selbst getauscht und SKF Lager verwendet. Jetzt ist wieder Ruhe


----------



## cyberlurch (15. Mai 2013)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Tach!
> Habe genau die gleichen Aktionen wie Du durchgeführt. Nach schriftlicher Beschwerde bei Canyon wurden zunächst alle verbauten Lager und Achsen getauscht. Ohne Erfolg. Das Ding knackte weiter. Jetzt wurde bei mir der Rahmen getauscht. Mal sehen ob ich nunn eine knackfreien erwischt habe.
> Viel Erfolg!!



Hallo Timebandit,

mein Torque Alpinist 2012 (Größe S), das ich im März 2012 gekauft habe, knackt genau so. Beim Erstservice wurde  "der Hauptschwingenlagerbolzen gekürzt und eine Stahlschraube verbaut" sowie "das Hort-Link Lager gereinigt". Einige Wochen später fing das Knacken wieder an.

Das Auseinanderbauen des Hauptlagers bringt immer nur kurzzeitig Abhilfe, aber immerhin weiß ich jetzt dank dieses Threads, dass am Rahmen ein falsches Drehmoment aufgedruckt ist. Selbst bei einem Drehmoment von 14 Nm hat das Hauptlager bei hohem Pedaldruck spürbares Spiel.

Gibt Dein Bike Ruhe, seitdem der Rahmen getauscht wurde?
Falls ja, sollte ich vielleicht versuchen, diese Maßnahme auch für mein Bike durchzusetzen, denn so langsam nervt mich die permanente Schrauberei.

Im Voraus danke für ein Feedback.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Timebandit (15. Mai 2013)

@cyberlurch

Hast ne PN!!

Greez,.....


----------



## Enduor (20. Mai 2013)

@Timebandit: Kannst du es mit dem ganzen Thread teilen - vielleicht hast du ja die Lösung  

Danke und Gruss


----------



## cyberlurch (21. Mai 2013)

@Enduor: Timebandit hat auch keine Lösung. Selbst ein Rahmentausch hat nichts gebracht.

Bis jetzt scheint die Lösung von Alei69 die brauchbarste zu sein.
Er hat die Lagerkappen und die Welle mit Loctite eingeklebt, statt sie wie von Canyon vorgesehen mit Fett einzusetzen. Seitdem hat er Ruhe.

Ich habe das am Freitag auch gemacht (Lagerkappen und Welle mit Fügekleber Loctite 641, Verschraubung der Welle mit Schraubensicherung Loctite 243). Nach zwei Touren am Samstag und heute knackt es noch nicht. Das ist natürlich noch zu früh, um eine Aussage zur Dauerhaftigkeit zu machen. Sollte es sich als Flop erweisen, werde ich darüber berichten.

Alei69 ist die nächsten zwei Wochen im Ausland und deswegen offline.
Er hat in einer PN folgendes geschrieben:


> denke ich habe nen 603 verwendt. Bin mir aber nicht sicher da ich auch nen 290 in der Werkstatt habe. Schraubensicherungskleber hält vermutlich auch und lässt sich sicher besser demontieren.



Da Loctite 603 ein hochfester Fügekleber ist, habe ich erst mal den weniger festen 641 verwendet, um bei Bedarf die Welle leichter demontieren zu können.
Du findest alle Produkte hier.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## jaamaa (25. Mai 2013)

Muss nochmal nachfragen... bei welchen Modelljahren ist denn ein Knacken aufgetreten? Und wie genau war denn die Lösung von Alei69, war das ein 11er oder 12er? 
Es gibt ja Unterschiede in der Konstruktion bei den Modelljahren.


----------



## cyberlurch (29. Mai 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Muss nochmal nachfragen... bei welchen Modelljahren ist denn ein Knacken aufgetreten? Und wie genau war denn die Lösung von Alei69, war das ein 11er oder 12er?
> Es gibt ja Unterschiede in der Konstruktion bei den Modelljahren.



Hi Jaamaa,

Alei69 hat Dir doch schon im Juli letzten Jahres seine Prozedur erläutert und dabei auch geschrieben, dass er ein 2012er Vertride hat.
Auch mein Alpinist ist ein 2012er Modell und scheinbar haben vor allem die Torques aus diesem Jahrgang das Hauptschwingenlagerknackproblem.
Anbei ein Ausschnitt aus der Explosionszeichnung des Rahmens, der das Hauptschwingenlager zeigt.
Alei69 und ich haben jeweils die Lagerkappen Nr. 11 in die Lager (Nr. 5) und dann die Welle Nr. 12 in die Lagerkappen geklebt.
Wie man sieht, beträgt das Anzugsdrehmoment max. 14 Nm, ist also höher als der falsche Aufdruck an der linken Buchse des Hinterbaus.

Wenn's Neuigkeiten gibt, werde ich berichten.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## jaamaa (29. Mai 2013)

cyberlurch schrieb:


> Hi Jaamaa,
> 
> Alei69 hat Dir doch schon im Juli letzten Jahres seine Prozedur erläutert...



Echt? Kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern . Liegt wohl daran, dass ich schon etwas älter bin... da darf das schon mal passieren .

War eigentlich ne allgemeine Frage mit dem Modelljahr, da ich hier beide Zeichnungen habe. Gibt ja doch Unterschiede beim Aufbau, bzw. der Befestigung des Hauptschwinglagers.

Habe übrigens letztes WE mein Hinterbau mal zerlegt, da ich eh grad was am DHX gemacht hatte. Mein Torque hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt seit 3 Wochen wieder extrem geknackt... war schon peinlich damit zu fahren. *Beim Lösen der Achse knackte es sehr laut.* Habe dann alles gesäubert, Achse gut gefettet und mit 14Nm + Loctite blau wieder festgezogen. Verklebt hatte ich nichts. Läuft jetzt einwandfrei! 

Ich bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass das Knacken konstruktionsbedingt durch reine Verspannungen im Hinterbau zustande kommt. Das laute Knacken beim Lösen bestätigt dies ja! 
Ich denke man kann ein Wiederauftreten des Problemes nicht ausschließen, jedoch kann ich jetzt damit gut leben. Der Aufwand vielleicht alle paar Monate die Kurbel abzunehmen und das Lager zu Lösen hält sich in Grenzen, zumal ja ansonsten nichts durch Verschleiß an Kosten entsteht.

Werde das natürlich weiter verfolgen und meine Erfahrung dann hier posten. 

VG j


----------



## User60311 (29. Mai 2013)

hm, ich würd "das Knacken" ma net so schnell auf (1) Schraube festlegen...

Ich selbst arbeite als Schlosser und aus Erfahrung, kann ich dir sagen, viele viele Schrauben knacken beim Lösen aus aller erdenklichen unterschiedlichen Gründen: festgerostet, Dreck, Gewinde nicht ok, etc

Du könntest beim Hinterbau zerlegen genausogut ne kaputte Kugel im Kugellager an eine jetzt unauffälligere Stelle gedreht haben. (Nur so als Bsp)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberlurch (29. Mai 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Der Aufwand vielleicht alle paar Monate die Kurbel abzunehmen und das Lager zu Lösen hält sich in Grenzen, zumal ja ansonsten nichts durch Verschleiß an Kosten entsteht.



Wenn's nur alle paar Monate auftritt, ist das natürlich nicht so problematisch.
Bei meinem Bike trat das aber meist schon nach 2-3 Touren wieder auf, zum Schluss also eher monatlich. Das nervt dann schon, zumal sich die RaceFace-Kurbel nicht so leicht wie z.B. bei Shimano demontieren lässt.

Bin zwar auch schon Generation 50+, möchte aber nur wegen meines knackenden Bikes noch nicht als "alter Knacker" bezeichnet werden.

In diesem Sinne hoffen wir mal auf Ruhe im Getriebe.

Gruß
Jo.


----------



## jaamaa (29. Mai 2013)

@_User60311_

Nee, nee... das passt so schon. Ich habe ein Gefühl dafür .


 @_cyberlurch_

Sollten natürlich die Intervalle zu kurz werden, werde ich auch mal die Klebeoption ausprobieren.


Jetzt ist aber erstmal gut... Knackfreie Phase!

Also bis demnächst


----------



## Alei69 (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

wollte noch mal kurze Rückmeldung zu meiner Verklebung des Schwingenlagers geben. War die letzten zwei Wochen in Punta Ala und habe das Rad auf den herrlichen Strecken des Superenduro Rennes richtig hergenommen. 

Es knackt Nichts.


----------



## hucke1982 (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
habe seit Jan12 ein Torque Alpinist und habe auch nen Knacks!
Habe bei steilen Bergaufpassagen ein furchbares Knacken und finde die Lösung einfach nicht.

Kannst du mal ein Bild einstellen, wo man die zu verklebenden Stellen sieht? Werde das verkleben auch mal probieren (bevor der Rahmen zu Canyon zurück geschickt wird!)


----------



## cyberlurch (31. Mai 2013)

hucke1982 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe seit Jan12 ein Torque Alpinist und habe auch nen Knacks!
> Habe bei steilen Bergaufpassagen ein furchbares Knacken und finde die Lösung einfach nicht.
> 
> Kannst du mal ein Bild einstellen, wo man die zu verklebenden Stellen sieht? Werde das verkleben auch mal probieren (bevor der Rahmen zu Canyon zurück geschickt wird!)



Hallo Hucke,
anbei eine Explosionszeichnung mit den Teilen. Zum Verkleben der Lagerkappen (Teile Nr. 11) in den Lagern (Teile Nr. 5) und der Hohlachse (Teil Nr. 12) in den Lagerkappen verwendest Du Loctite 641 (Mittelfester Fügekleber). Die Verschraubung von Teil Nr. 10 in der Hohlachse sicherst Du mit Loctite 243 (Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung). Anzugsdrehmoment 12-14 Nm.
Kleber vorsichtig dosieren, damit er nicht in die Lager läuft.
Viel Erfolg
Gruß
Joachim


----------



## hucke1982 (1. Juni 2013)

Super vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Werde es mal gleich zerlegen und probieren.

Ich werde über meine Knackerei berichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilsen (1. Juni 2013)

hucke1982 schrieb:


> Super vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
> Werde es mal gleich zerlegen und probieren.
> 
> Ich werde über meine Knackerei berichten...



Wenns nicht funktioniert gibt ers halt mir


----------



## Chefkocher (5. Juni 2013)

hucke1982 schrieb:


> Super vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
> Werde es mal gleich zerlegen und probieren.
> 
> Ich werde über meine Knackerei berichten...



Und? Hat es geklappt, Problem behoben? 
Will mich auch die nächsten Tag daran machen.


----------



## flotho (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zwar ein Nerve Al 8.0 aber bei mir gibt es auch Knackgeräusche. Das Bike ist mittlerweile die 3 Wochen bei Canyon und so langsam werde ich den Verdacht nicht los das es sich noch um einige Zeit nach hinten verschieben wird. Letzte Woche wurde mir am Telefon gesagt das bereits das Schaltauge, die Bremse usw. bereits getauscht wurden und mein Bike diese Woche fertig sein müsste. Nach meinem heutigen Anruf gab es etwas Ratlosigkeit da anscheinend mein Hinterrad zum Hersteller geschickt wurde und der Zuständige Mitarbeiter heute leider nicht mehr da ist.

Verstehe zwar das man versucht das Bike wieder in Ordnung zu bringen was ich aber nicht verstehe ist das man nicht über die Vorgänge informiert wird.
Desweiteren ist mein Bike gerade mal 60 km bewegt worden und somit so gut wie neu nun bin ich mal gespannt in was für einem Zustand es wieder zu mir kommt.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Service?


----------



## hucke1982 (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mal kurz über mein geknacke und meine Reperatur berichten.

Haben den gesammten Hinterbau zerlegt. D.h. alle Schrauben entfernt, alle Lager (so gut es ging) gesäubert, alle Schrauben gesäubert und richtig fett gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut.
Habe auf ein verkleben der Schrauben erstmal verzichtet, da ich kein Loctite da hatte.

Nach 1000hm --> kein knacken und das Torque läuft super ruhig --> juhu

Schau mer mal, wie es weiter geht


----------



## hardliner187 (8. Juni 2013)

Gibt's den thread " knacken am AL+" schon?
Meiner knackt irgendwo am Cockpit, federgabel oder Steuerrohr im wiegetritt


----------



## fanatikz (8. Juni 2013)

hucke1982 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte mal kurz über mein geknacke und meine Reperatur berichten.
> 
> Haben den gesammten Hinterbau zerlegt. D.h. alle Schrauben entfernt, alle Lager (so gut es ging) gesäubert, alle Schrauben gesäubert und richtig fett gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut.
> ...



Selbe Vorgehensweise bei mir, hält sich dann für mehrere Monate, je nach Beanspruchung, bei mir bekomm ich das Knacken allerdings schon durch Wartung des Haupschwingenlagers beseitig, geklebt ist bei mir nichts...


----------



## flotho (8. Juni 2013)

Also ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das seht aber ich finde das geringe eigenständige Wartungen oder Reparaturen ok sind, aber die Lager komplett zu tauschen usw. finde ich geht ja mal gar nicht. Für mich sind das Konstruktionsmängel und ein Fall für Gewährleistung oder nicht?


----------



## hucke1982 (8. Juni 2013)

Bin auch deiner Meinung. 
aber was tun?


----------



## fanatikz (8. Juni 2013)

Ich hab auch ewig gesucht, aber der ,Knackpunkt' ist ja definitiv das Hauptlager. 
Kurbel runter, Bolzen raus, sauber machen fetten, alles wieder zusammen und gut.
Ist in 15 min. erledigt, mit Kleber hält's vermutlich länger, aber da halt ich wenig von. 
Die Lager einzukleben halte ich für daneben, kriegt man nur mit Hitze wieder raus und wenn mal der innere Ring bricht, bekommt man den Rest vom Lager kaum raus...
Alutech klebt die Lager auch ein der letzte Scheiß. 
Lager war komplett Schrott nur noch Bruchstücke und die Kugeln aber der äußere Ring war nur durch ausbohren und mäßig Gewalt raus zu bekommen. 
Viel Spaß nen (falls)lackierten Rahmen heiß zu machen um die Lager zu lösen...


----------



## Chefkocher (12. Juni 2013)

Da mich das Knacken unter Last langsam wahnsinnig macht, habe ich mir nun mal das vielfach angesprochene Hauptschwingenlager angeschaut. Die Lager sahen eigentlich gut aus, hier habe ich ersteinmal nichts eingeklebt oder mit Fügemittel behandelt. Ich habe auch kein direktes Lagerspiel erkennen können. Was aber wirklich heftig aussah, war die Achse. Diese hat relativ mittig heftige oberflächliche Spurrillen, exakt genauso wie bei Enduor (siehe Bilder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=510103&page=4) beschrieben, das Rahmeninnere sah dementsprechend aus. So gut es ging habe die die Rückstände im Rahmen durch ganz sanftes Abkratzen entfernt, mit einer Feile wollte ich jedoch nicht ran gehen. Habe dann alles außerordentlich intensiv gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut. Ergebnis ? Das Knacken ist immer noch da.so ne K.

Zu dritt haben wir uns dann weiter auf die Suche der Knack-Stelle begeben. Das Knacken lässt sich eindeutig reproduzieren. Dazu haben wir das Bike in leichte Schräglage gebracht und haben rechts kräftig Druck auf die Pedale getreten.... KNACK. Um diesen Knacken erneut so verursachen, mussten wir erst eine Art ausgleichenden Druck auf die linke Pedale bringen. Dann wieder Schräglage, Druck aufs rechte Pedal..... KNACK.
Einer hat gehorcht, einer gefühlt, es ließ sich dennoch nicht eindeutig eingrenzen. Die Dämpferaufnahmen wurden gelöst und gefettet keine Änderung. Sattelstütze entfernt, keine Änderung. Gabel ein- und ausgebaut (WD40 in in Verbindungsabschnitt Ober-, Unter- und Steuerrohr) , keine Änderung.
Tretlager haben wir noch nicht gecheckt. Hammerschmidt haben wir im Zuge der Zerlegung des Hinterbaus in Augenschein genommen, keine Auffälligkeiten.
Könnte es vielleicht auch aus dem Laufrad (Nabe) kommen? Kann das Knackgeräusch so weit strahlen? Mir ist vor einiger Zeit die Hohlachse der Sun-Ringle-Nabe gebrochen,. Von Canyon/SunRingle wurde die Nabe repariert, vielleicht ist da noch etwas im Argen? Werde nochmal mein Ersatz-HR einbauen und testen, viel Hoffnung habe ich aber nicht. Langsam wird der Frust/Verzweifelung groß und der Spaß am Torque mächtig gedämpft.

Hat noch jemand Ideen oder Anregungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (12. Juni 2013)

Nochmal das Hauptlager + die Horstlager lösen...  

Ansonsten....?


----------



## Chefkocher (12. Juni 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nochmal das Hauptlager + die Horstlager lösen...
> 
> Ansonsten....?



Du meinst das Hauptschwingenlager? Was sind Horstlager?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (12. Juni 2013)

So bei mir knackt es auch.

Ich persönlich habe das Geräusch mehr im Bereich Sattelrohr / Tretlager lokalisiert bzw beim Fahren empfunden.

Als meine Freundin gehorcht hat meinte sie es würde eindeutig vom Hinterrad kommen!

@ Chefkocher 
Das wäre wieder eine parallele zu deiner Aussage mit dem HR. Falls das mit dem HR gecheckt hast sag Bescheid. Evtl müssen die Speichen mal nachgespannt werden.


----------



## jaamaa (12. Juni 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Du meinst das Hauptschwingenlager? Was sind Horstlager?



Die Lager hinten an der Hinterradachse. Zusammen mit dem Hauptschwinglager lösen damit alle Verspannungen raus sind. Wenn das nicht hilft, könnte das Hinterrad wirklich eine Möglichkeit sein.... schwierig, schwierig


----------



## cyberlurch (12. Juni 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> So bei mir knackt es auch.
> Ich persönlich habe das Geräusch mehr im Bereich Sattelrohr / Tretlager lokalisiert bzw beim Fahren empfunden.
> Als meine Freundin gehorcht hat meinte sie es würde eindeutig vom Hinterrad kommen!
> @ Chefkocher
> Das wäre wieder eine parallele zu deiner Aussage mit dem HR. Falls das mit dem HR gecheckt hast sag Bescheid. Evtl müssen die Speichen mal nachgespannt werden.



Ab und zu lockern sich an den Laufrädern auch die Adapter an der Achse. Das war bei meinem Crossmax SX Vorderrad mal der Fall und hat auch zu einem Knacken geführt, das ich zuerst der Gabel zugeschrieben hatte, bevor ich den Grund gefunden habe.
Vielleicht mal checken, ob alle Teile an der Hinterachse richtig fest sitzen.
Jemand anderes hat herausgefunden, dass es bei ihm am Freilauf lag - wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Chefkocher (12. Juni 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Die Lager hinten an der Hinterradachse. Zusammen mit dem Hauptschwinglager lösen damit alle Verspannungen raus sind. Wenn das nicht hilft, könnte das Hinterrad wirklich eine Möglichkeit sein.... schwierig, schwierig


 
Die Lager hinten an der Hinterradachse liefen eigentlich sehr sauber, haben wir uns angesehen als der Bolzen des Hauptschwingenlagers raus war. Da sie recht leichtgängig waren, haben wir sie nicht gelöst.

Das Hinterrad werde ich heute mal austauschen und testen. Mein Bruder hat das 2013 Gapstar, hat die gleich HR-Einbaubreite, da ziehe ich mir mal das HR raus und packe es in das Sorgenkind (Trailflow 2012), mal schauen.....bin Enttäuschungen mittlerweile gewohnt


----------



## Chefkocher (12. Juni 2013)

So Zwischenbericht:

Das Laufrad ist nicht die Ursache, habe es heute mal testweise ausgetauscht. Das Knacken unter Last bleibt!!
Abermaliges Hinhören weist immer wieder Richtung Tretlager, Hauptschwingenlager, Wippe.
Den Dämpfer (Vivid R2C Coil) habe ich gerade nochmal ausgebaut, Dämpferaufnahmen kontrolliert, alles gefettet und wieder eingebaut. Das Knacken unter Last bleibt.

Auffällig ist, dass das Knacken immer bei Druck auf den rechten (Antriebs) Pedal entsteht. Ein erneutes Knacken erfolgt immer erst nach Entlastung durch Druck auf das linke Pedal.

Vielleicht ist es doch das Tretlager oder die Hammerschmidt....die Verzweifelung wird immer größer?

Hat noch jemand Ideen?


----------



## jaamaa (12. Juni 2013)

Hmmm... ich bin nun kein Experte, aber ich denke es ist einfach ein Problem das durch die Konstruktion des Lagers ansich entsteht. Da wird dann außer Fetten, Kleben und Lösen der Verbindungen nichts helfen. 
Als ich letztens die HS ab hatte und mir mal in einer ruhigen Minute die ganze Konstruktion so angeschaut habe, fiel mir auf, dass das Lager nicht grad großzügig dimensioniert ist... alles schön klein und eng beieinander. Für so ein 180mm Bike fand ich das schon etwas mickrig und nicht besonders verwindungssteif.

Meins ist übrigens jetzt seit gut 4 Wochen ohne Knacken. Versuch es doch nochmal mit dem Lösen aller Lager und dem Fetten. Wenn das immer noch nichts bringt, würde ich auch mal die Variante mit dem Kleben versuchen.

Zu C schicken ist meine Meinung nach auch keine Lösung... bringt eh nichts.

Aber an das stärkere Dehmoment des Hauptlagers als angegeben hast du gedacht?


----------



## Chefkocher (13. Juni 2013)

Enduor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe wahrscheinlich die Ursache für mein Knacken am Vertride 2012 gefunden. Nachdem ich mir eure Lösungsvorschläge durchgelesen habe, habe ich mich für die komplette Demontage des Hinterbaus entschieden. Bei der Demontage habe ich dann noch die Arbeit der Canyon-Qualitätssicherung nachgeholt. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, wieso man diesen Fehler beim Zusammenbau nicht gesehen hat!
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir sieht es übrings exakt genauso aus. Das darf ja wohl eigentlich nicht so richtig sein. Scheinen Schweißpickel zu sein, die mächtig Spuren hinterlassen habe. Da wir im ersten Step noch keine Feile oder Dremel zum beseitigen dieser Pickel nutzen wollten haben wir erstmal nur eine Reinigung und Fettung vorgenommen. 
Vielleicht liegt hier der Grund fürs Knacken, d.h. ein Schweisspickel läuft praktisch in der reingefrästen Rille und bei Verwindung rutscht dieser kurzzeitig aus dieser Rille heraus und erzeugt eine Knacken, welches durch den Resonanzkörper Rahmen verstärkt wird.

Die Lager (inkl. Kappe) machten eigentlich einen guten Eindruck. Da sie relativ fest im Rahmen saßen und leichtläufig wirkten, haben wir diese nicht weiter behandelt. Vielleicht müssen wir hier doch noch kleben, Locktite 243 und 641 habe ich besorgt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberlurch (13. Juni 2013)

cyberlurch schrieb:


> Alei69 und ich haben jeweils die Lagerkappen Nr. 11 in die Lager (Nr. 5) und dann die Welle Nr. 12 in die Lagerkappen geklebt.
> Wie man sieht, beträgt das Anzugsdrehmoment max. 14 Nm, ist also höher als der falsche Aufdruck an der linken Buchse des Hinterbaus.
> 
> Wenn's Neuigkeiten gibt, werde ich berichten.
> ...



Nach knapp vier Wochen merkt man bei hohen Drehmomenten auf der Kurbel - an sehr steilen Anstiegen im kleinen Gang - dass wieder etwas Spiel im Hauptschwingenlager ist. Der Kleber dämpft die Bewegung so, dass (noch) nichts knackt. Soweit ein erster Zwischenstand.


----------



## Timebandit (13. Juni 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hmmm... ich bin nun kein Experte, aber ich denke es ist einfach ein Problem das durch die Konstruktion des Lagers ansich entsteht. Da wird dann außer Fetten, Kleben und Lösen der Verbindungen nichts helfen.
> Als ich letztens die HS ab hatte und mir mal in einer ruhigen Minute die ganze Konstruktion so angeschaut habe, fiel mir auf, dass das Lager nicht grad großzügig dimensioniert ist... alles schön klein und eng beieinander. Für so ein 180mm Bike fand ich das schon etwas mickrig und nicht besonders verwindungssteif.
> 
> Meins ist übrigens jetzt seit gut 4 Wochen ohne Knacken. Versuch es doch nochmal mit dem Lösen aller Lager und dem Fetten. Wenn das immer noch nichts bringt, würde ich auch mal die Variante mit dem Kleben versuchen.
> ...



Endlich mal jemand, der die Sache genauso sieht wie ich. Auch ich unterstelle hier C mal ganz frech nen "Konstruktionsfehler". Habe mir im Laufe der vergangenen Wochen die Lösungen anderer Hersteller genau angeschaut und finde auch, dass die Lagerung und Konstruktion des Hauptschwingenlagers zu klein dimensioniert ist. Die verschiedenen Toleranzmaße der einzelnen Bauteile addieren sich auf und durch die einwirkenden Kräfte (gerade der Kettenzug auf der Antriebsseite!!!) entsteht hier ein minimales Spiel, welches sich durch das von euch vernommene Knackgeräusch und auch "spürbar" äussert.

Ich habe im vergangenen Jahr C mit dieser Vermutung konfrontiert und man hat mir sofort und ohne Unterbreitung eines alternativen Lösungsvorschlages die Wandlung meines Kaufvertrages mit voller Kaufpreisrückerstattung angeboten. Hiervon habe ich Gebrauch gemacht und "tauschte" mein Torque Alpinist in ein Torque FRX, da man mir zusicherte, dass dieses Problem am FRX-Rahmen nicht existiere. Als ich dann nach Erhalt des Bikes mir das Detail des Hauptschwingenlagers anschauen konnte, stellte ich leider fest, dass die Konstruktion nahezu identisch ausgearbeitet ist. Resultat ist nun ein knackendes FRX. Zwar deutlich weniger, aber dennoch vorhanden.

Bei mir hat Variante des Einklebens auch Ruhe gebracht, allerdings merkt man bei stärkerem Antritt am Berg, hauptsächlich bei Krafteinwirkung auf der Antribsseite, dass da noch leicht Spiel drinne ist. Solange das Ding allerdings nicht mehr knackt, ist mir das momentan egal.

Für mich steht allerdings fest, dass dies men erstes und defintiv auch letztes Canyon Bike war.

Euch noch viel Erfolg bei eurer Knackodysse!!
Greez,.....


----------



## Chefkocher (13. Juni 2013)

Hmmm...macht grundsätzlich erstmal wenig Hoffnung. Andererseits, wenn das ein grundsätzliches Konstruktionsproblem ist, sollte das Thema ja bei der Masse an 2012-Torques, die verkauft wurden, häufiger zu hören sein und dieser Thread förmlich überquillen vor Beschwerden.

Ich habe mein Trailflow im Juni vergangenen Jahres gekauft und inzwischen einiges umgebaut, eine Wandlung des Kaufvertrages wird da schwierig, denke ich. Zudem sind wir mitten in der Saison und  in 2,5 Wochen geht's nach PDS, da muss das Torque neben meinem DHer auch dabei sein. Ich suche daher vorerst ne Lösung um das Knacken, wenn auch temporär einzudämmen. Oropax während der Fahrt kann es nicht sein 

Wie ist das Hauptschwingenlager denn beim 2013 Torque aufgebaut? Weiß jemand, ob es da grundsätzliche Änderungen gab?


----------



## cyberlurch (13. Juni 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Wie ist das Hauptschwingenlager denn beim 2013 Torque aufgebaut? Weiß jemand, ob es da grundsätzliche Änderungen gab?



Genau das habe ich Tibor S. kürzlich gefragt. Er wollte sich mal schlau machen und berichten, wenn er Näheres weiß.
Schließlich fragt man sich mittlerweile, ob man das Torque noch ruhigen Gewissens weiterempfehlen kann.
Andererseits gibts das Problem auch bei anderen Marken. Das 601 eines Freundes knackt momentan mehr als mein geklebtes Torque.


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2013)

Meins knackt auch, aber ich ignoriere das einfach. Wenn ich alleine Unterwegs bin hör ich auf einem Ohr Mucke! Ist auch eine Lösung! Um so mehr man danach sucht und Versuche unternimmt es zu beheben um so mehr geht's einem im Endeffekt auf den Sack!! Zumindest "würde" es mir so gehen -> Alles auseinander gebaut ..., gefettet, geklebt und weiß der Geier was noch alles und dann knackt die Sch... immer noch!!!  Also lieber Mp3 Player und schmunzeln!!  Wenigstens knackts bergab nicht!!!


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juni 2013)

cyberlurch schrieb:


> Andererseits gibts das Problem auch bei anderen Marken. Das 601 eines Freundes knackt momentan mehr als mein geklebtes Torque.



Eben! Es wird überall nur mit Wasser gekocht. Letztendlich bestimmen wir  ja als Verbraucher was so gebaut wird. Wenn ein Bike im Vergleichstest mal ein Kilo zuviel hat, fällt es doch gleich bei uns durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (13. Juni 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Meins knackt auch, aber ich ignoriere das einfach. Wenn ich alleine Unterwegs bin hör ich auf einem Ohr Mucke! Ist auch eine Lösung! Um so mehr man danach sucht und Versuche unternimmt es zu beheben um so mehr geht's einem im Endeffekt auf den Sack!! Zumindest "würde" es mir so gehen -> Alles auseinander gebaut ..., gefettet, geklebt und weiß der Geier was noch alles und dann knackt die Sch... immer noch!!!  Also lieber Mp3 Player und schmunzeln!!  Wenigstens knackts bergab nicht!!!



.....leider kann ich diese Leichtigkeit noch nicht so wirklich aufbringen. So schnell gebe ich nicht auf!! Zur Not geht's halt nach dem Urlaub direkt mit dem Bike nach Koblenz!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (14. Juni 2013)

-


----------



## Chefkocher (17. Juni 2013)

So, das Knack-Problem ist weiterhin supernervig. Man ist mittlerweile schon extrem fokussiert, auf der gestrigen Tour hat man das Knacken lauter denn je wahrgenommen. Meine Frau konnte das laute "Knacken" im Uphill bestätigen, ein Nervfaktor auch für Mitfahrer ist durchaus gegeben 

Wir waren am Samstag auf dem Festival in Willingen. Ich hab mir da mal einen Techniker von Canyon geschnappt. Als erstes wurde nach der Wartung der HS gefragt, diese sei sehr wartungsintensiv und sollte alle halbe Jahre geserviced werden 
Als ich ihm aber von meiner zerfurchten Ache (Bolzen) und den Schweißpickeln im Rahmen erzählt hatte, riet er mir das Bike umgehend eizuschicken. Da derzeit servicetechnisch viel los sei, müsse man aber mit einer Bearbeitungszeit von mind. 3 Wochen rechnen .....nicht akzeptabel mitten in der Saison und kurz vorm wichtigsten Biketrip des Jahres. 
Zudem habe ich bisher von noch keinem Fall gehört, bei dem das Knacken danach dauerhaft beseitigt wurde. 
Die erfolgsversprechenste Vorgehensweise, scheint das Einkleben der Lagerkappe/Achse zu sein. Dazu müsste man jedoch m.E. vorerst ganz vorsichtig die Schweissgrate im Rahmen beseitigen. Mit nem langen Aufsatz an einem Dremel, müsste man das doch eigentlich hinbekommen, was meint Ihr?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (19. Juni 2013)

Habe gestern mal mit dem Technik Support telefoniert, es hieß:

"Hauptschwingenlager ausbauen, ordentlich nachfetten und ggf. die Buchsen (Nr.11 A1029867 CS Bearing Cap) wechseln... dann sollte das Problem beseitigt sein"

Bin mal gespannt, werde es die Tage mal probieren.

Anbei ein kurzes Video, wie es bei mir knackt. Tritt relativ stark beim hochradeln auf.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/68678803"]Knacken am Canyon Torque / Cracking sound on Canyon Torque on Vimeo[/ame]

Es grüßt der Drahtesel aus seinem 30° warmen Büro


----------



## Chefkocher (19. Juni 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Habe gestern mal mit dem Technik Support telefoniert, es hieß:
> 
> "Hauptschwingenlager ausbauen, ordentlich nachfetten und ggf. die Buchsen (Nr.11 A1029867 CS Bearing Cap) wechseln... dann sollte das Problem beseitigt sein"
> 
> ...


 

Hi Drahtesel,

konnte dein Video bis jetzt nur hier im Büro mit schlechten Lautsprechern sehen/hören, die Knackgeräusche dürften vom Sound und von Takt ;-) ziemlich exakt dem entsprechen, was ich bei mir täglich im Uphill ebenfalls ertragen muss. YEAH-...ich bin nicht alleine damit ;-)
Da die Achse meines Hauptschwingenlagers durch die vorhandenen Schweißgrate  entsprechend eingekerbt war, habe ich mir vorgestern bei Canyon erstmal ne neue Achse bestellt. Zur Sicherheit habe ich auch gleich noch einen Satz Lager- und Lagerkappen geordert. Da alle Teile auf Lager sind, soll noch in dieser Woche geliefert werden. Habe mir jetzt nen regulierbaren Dremel besorgt, mit dem wir versuchen werden, die Schweissgrate vor Einbau des neuen Bolzens vorsichtig abzuschleifen, dann kommen voraussichtlich neue Lagerkappen und oder Lager rein und ordentlich Fett an alles. Möglicherweise werden ich die Lagerkappen mit Locktite 641 (wie weiter ober beschrieben) einkleben. Wenn das alles keine Wirkung Zeit dann hol ich die Trennscheibe raus und zerlege das Bike in Stücke ;-)

Lass uns in Kontakt bleiben.

Es grüßt der Chefkocher, der ohne Klimaanlage und Verschattung bei mittlerweile 34 Grad ebenso im Büro schwitzen muss


----------



## jaamaa (19. Juni 2013)

Hört sich bei meinem Torque identisch an... wenn es denn mal knackt. Seit dem Zerlegen und Fetten vor einigen Wochen immer noch alles knackfrei


----------



## User60311 (20. Juni 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Es grüßt der Drahtesel aus seinem 30° warmen Büro


Danke, es grüßt zurück, der Eisenfahrer ...
45°C an der Gießmaschiene und geschätze 60°C aufem Stapler.

---

Genau das Knacken, nicht wirklich 100% zum Tritt, ist bei mir nach ca 200km und ner Packung Fett verschwunden.

Unordentliche Schweißnähte bzw deren Rückstände im Rahmen hab ich auch gefunden.
Schleif oder Kratzspuren zum Glück keine.
Die Stellen wurden von mir natürlich gesäubert.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. Juni 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Danke, es grüßt zurück, der Eisenfahrer ...
> 45°C an der Gießmaschiene und geschätze 60°C aufem Stapler.
> 
> ---
> ...



Oje, da kann man sich die Sauna nach Feierabend sparen.

Heute soll es aber Gewitter geben, zumindest hier bei uns in Hessen.
Ein Grund mehr das Hauptschwingenlager auszubauen... bin gespannt was mich erwartet. 

By the way, mit was hast du die Schweißrückstände entfernt?

Kühle Grüße!


----------



## User60311 (20. Juni 2013)

Schraubenzieher und Schmiergelpapier.
Ich hab mich da net soooo angestellt.

Ja, sieht schon ziemlich diesig aus hier in Hessen-RLP. Aber raus wollt ich eigentlich gelich schon noch mal schnell  Hab heute und morgen Urlaub. Kein Wunder, dass es die letzten drei Tage so heiß und heute so schlecht is.


----------



## muddymarcel (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo
Habe seit 2Wochen ein FRX Whipzone,und das hat in der ersten Woche schon geknackt.
Ich denke es kommt von der Verbindung untere Strebe zu Oberstrebe am Hinterbau.
Ich habe dort ein seitliches Spiel von mehreren mm der unteren Strebe in der Gabel (in der die Lager eingepresst sind)
Es sieht so aus ,als ob da Alu an Alu schabt!
Meine Frage:
Sind dort keine Distanzbuchsen verbaut? Also Lager-Buchse-Untere Strebe-Buchse-Lager???
Weil so macht die Konstruktion doch gar keinen Sinn,weil sich sonst nur die Strebe auf der Schraube dreht,weil die gar net mit den Lagern verklemmt wird.

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymarcel (20. Juni 2013)

BOOAAARR ich bekomm die Krise.Hab die Explosionszeichnung gefunden auf der Homepage

Die haben doch tatsächlich die Buchsen Nr 14 vergessen

muuuaaahhhh ,kein wunder das das Geräusche macht.ich steh da morgen vor der Tür,bin mal gespannt was die dazu sagen


----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. Juni 2013)

*Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte.... *

Schweißrückstände sind das keine, dass ist einfach unsauber gefräst! Locker 3/10 was da übersteht und sich in die Welle gefressen hat. Eine nette Mail an Canyon geht auch gleich raus!


----------



## Chefkocher (20. Juni 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> *Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte.... *
> 
> Schweißrückstände sind das keine, dass ist einfach unsauber gefräst! Locker 3/10 was da übersteht und sich in die Welle gefressen hat. Eine nette Mail an Canyon geht auch gleich raus!



Das kommt mir aber jetzt sowas von bekannt vor....sprich fast genauso (bei mir eher Schweissgrate) sieht es bei mir auch aus!!! Ist schon ne mächtige Schlamperei...hat scheinbar System, was durch die vielen Fälle hier belegt wird.
Ich hoffe meine bestellte Achse und Bushings kommen noch bis zum WE. Dann schnapp ich mir den Dremel und bearbeite (jedoch mit Bedacht) die Grate. 

Wenn du ne Antwort von Canyon hast, dann gib mal unbedingt hier Bescheid!

Son Dreck!!!!!!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. Juni 2013)

Schweißgrate sind auch möglich aber die müssten mehr mittig verlaufen weil dort ja der Rahmen geschweißt wird. Bei mir sieht es so aus als ob entweder der Rahmen nicht 100% eingespannt war und die Bohrung nicht fluchtet, sprich an einer Stelle stehen paar Zehntel über. Werde das heute vorsichtig mit einem Schleifkopf wegpolieren.


----------



## Chefkocher (21. Juni 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Schweißgrate sind auch möglich aber die müssten mehr mittig verlaufen weil dort ja der Rahmen geschweißt wird. Bei mir sieht es so aus als ob entweder der Rahmen nicht 100% eingespannt war und die Bohrung nicht fluchtet, sprich an einer Stelle stehen paar Zehntel über. Werde das heute vorsichtig mit einem Schleifkopf wegpolieren.



Und??? Hast du den Schleifkopf schon angesetzt? Gibt's schon Ergebnisse zu berichten?

Die Canyon-Spacken haben's auch mal wieder geschafft lagernde Ersatzteile innerhalb einer Woche nicht versendet zu bekommen. Dreimal die Woche, zweimal heute mit denen telefoniert, jeder sicherte mir die Versendung in der zugesagten 25. KW zu....gerade eben angerufen....noe, tut uns leid ist nicht rausgegangen, keine Ahnung warum....Spacken !!!

Tja, muss man wohl raus lernen....Pfusch und andauernder schlechter Kundenservice, ich werde in Zukunft meine Konsequenzen daraus ziehen!!

Schleifen werde ich trotzdem dieses Wochenende


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. Juni 2013)

Es geht in die zweite Runde:







Habe heute die Bohrung nachpoliert. Die verkratzte Schraube entgratet. Alles großzügig gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut. Das Knacken beim Pedalieren ist weg 



*ABER*...

... es lässt sich reproduzieren, indem der Hinterbau unter Spannung gesetzt wird z.B. hinten mittelfest bremsen. Tretlager bzw. die Hammerschmidt ist es nicht, hab es nämlich auch probiert mit Füßen in der Luft. Ist das bei euch auch so??? 

https://vimeo.com/68864206

So langsam fühl ich mich mit dem Torque wie "Jugend forscht!" Nicht das es nicht spannend ist aber dafür hat Canyon eine Qualitätssicherung.


----------



## Chefkocher (21. Juni 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Es geht in die zweite Runde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie bzw. womit hast du poliert? Mit der verkratzten Schraube meinst Du den Bolzen/Achse? Entgratet=abgeschmirgelt ?

Aber das Knacken beim Pedalieren ist tatsächlich weg??
Das reproduzierbare Knacken, tritt das auch während der Fahrt auf?

...das mit dem knacken beim Bremsen müsste ich mal testen, bisher wird alles durch das Knacken überlagert, denke ich..


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. Juni 2013)

Genau, meine den langen schwarzen Bolzen / Achse. Die Schraube sichert den Bolzen. Jetzt müsste es verständlicher sein.

Hab so ein Schleif / und Polieraufsatz für die Bohrmaschine bzw Akuu  Schrauber geholt. Kostet ca. 8 EUR. Habe damit auch den Bolzen kurzer  Hand entgratet.

Empfehle aber die Lager rauszunehmen da wenig Platz aber vergleichsmäßig viel Dreck.


Das Knacken während der Fahrt (also gradeaus rollen oder pedalieren) ist nicht zu hören.

Im Video wird das ganze mit dem Bremsgeräusch etwas überlagert... aber Knackgeräusch ist leider auch da.

https://vimeo.com/68864206

*Versuch mal eins:
*
Stell dich links neben dein Bike. Rechter Fuß auf das Linke Pedal. Die Hinerradbremse blockieren(!) und versuche mit mäßiger Kraft immer wieder aufs Pedal zu treten bzw. pumpen.
So lässt sich bei mir das Geräusch reproduzieren.


----------



## Chefkocher (21. Juni 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Genau, meine den langen schwarzen Bolzen / Achse. Die Schraube sichert den Bolzen. Jetzt müsste es verständlicher sein.
> 
> Hab so ein Schleif / und Polieraufsatz für die Bohrmaschine bzw Akuu  Schrauber geholt. Kostet ca. 8 EUR. Habe damit auch den Bolzen kurzer  Hand entgratet.
> 
> ...



Ok...werde ich gleich morgen mal testen. War denn diese Phänomen schon vorher zu beobachten?

Hast du mal eben nen Foto von dem verwendeten Schleif-bzw. Polieraufsatz (will morgen in den Baumarkt;-))?
Beim erstmaligen Hauptschwingenlagercheck haben wir die Lager nicht aus dem rahmen herausgenommen, wirkten recht fest. War das ein Problem bei dir? Hast du die Lagerkappen auch entfernt und gefettet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. Juni 2013)

Ich habe die Lager drin gelassen, deswegen auch der gutgemeinte Tipp mit dem rausmachen. Bei mir waren diese nicht einfach so rauszubekommen

Oder schmier vorsichtig bissl Fett hinter die Lager damit dieser den Dreck besser fängt.

Sowas ungefähr war es, da gab es von grob bis ganz fein eine Abstufung.


----------



## Chefkocher (21. Juni 2013)

Jup...solch eine ähnliche Palette an Zahnarztbesteck habe ich auch hier liegen.;-) Habe bloß mit der Länge Bedenken (zu kurz?), ob ich damit weit genug in den Rahmen komme?

Wie hast du die Lager rausbekommen, möchte da nicht mit nem Schraubenzieher rumhebeln, hast du nen Tip?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. Juni 2013)

Habe leider kein Tipp, habe die Lager drin gelassen. Sitzen ziemlich fest, werden da wohl reingepresst. Ohne jegliche Gewalteinwirkung kommen die nicht so schnell raus.

Die Länge von dem Spannstift war noch ok... konnte von jeder Seite mindestens mal bis zur Hälfte rein. Hat also gepasst.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. Juni 2013)

OK, wegen dem 2ten Phänomen wo es beim Bremsen knackte.

Habe die hinteren Lager heute gelöst, gereinigt und die Fixierschraube von außen etwas gefettet (also die die unmittelbar durch die Lager geht) 
Keine Ahnung ob sich da eine Spannung löste oder sonstiges

*ES IST JETZT ALLES STILL*.... werde berichten für wie lange.

Von Canyon erwarte ich wegen der... k.A. wie ich das nennen soll..... mindestens mal das Material (Lager, Buchsen + Achse) vom Hauptschwingenlager auf Garantie. Bis jetzt noch keine Antwort.


----------



## User60311 (22. Juni 2013)

jetzt mal ehrlich :

ich mein du (Drahtesel) hast da ja jetzt einen ziemlichen Aufstand gemacht wegen dem Knacken. Hast dich dann selbst dran gemacht es zu identifizieren und zu beseitigen.

Wenn du jetzt mal ins Verhältnis setzt, wieviel günstiger du das VersenderBike im Gegensatz zu einem Hand-Made-Bike bekommen hast, und wie wenig Aufwand und relativ kostengünstig (Schleifkörper, Schleifpapier, Fett) du das Knacken beseitigen konntest;

bist du dann immernoch so verärgert über Canyon, oder gehts wieder?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. Juni 2013)

Klar, wenn die Maßnahmen erfolgreich waren legt sich auch die vermeintlich schlechte Laune wieder.
Dennoch, wäre das Bike vom Händler um die Ecke gewesen würde ich es vermutlich direkt hinbringen und nicht rumlesen und rumdoktern.
Das Canyon im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern günstiger ist rechtfetrtigt die Mängel nicht... wobei diese auch beim Hersteller XY vorkommen können. Schwer abzuwägen... den Rest zeigt die Zeit. Ich fahr erstmal optimistisch weiter. 

In diesem Sinne, eine knackfreie Fahrt auch fur euch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (22. Juni 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> jetzt mal ehrlich :
> 
> ich mein du (Drahtesel) hast da ja jetzt einen ziemlichen Aufstand gemacht wegen dem Knacken. Hast dich dann selbst dran gemacht es zu identifizieren und zu beseitigen.
> 
> ...



Sorry, das ich mich auch angesprochen fühle, aber was soll uns Dein Posting jetzt sagen??

Auch ich rege mich sehr über den offensichtlichen Pfusch auf. Ich habe kein Problem, wenn es hier und da mal etwas schleift, knackt oder brummt, aber das hier ist wirklich extrem und verdirbt zumindest mir den Spaß an meinem "Versender-Bike"so langsam ...den "Aufstand" kann ich daher  sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Wenn Du den Thread verfolgt hättest, hättest Du wahrscheinlich festgestellt, dass es sich hier auch nicht um Einzelschicksale zu handeln. 
Im Übrigen habe ich mit dem Kauf eines "Versender-Bike" kein LowBudget-Produkt gekauft, bei dem ich eben grundlegende Verarbeitungsmängel einzukalkulieren habe. Soll ich Canyon dankbar sein, dass die Mängel "so einfach" selbst zu beseitigen sind? 
Es geht hier nicht um eine fehlerhafte Sattelklemme. Es handelt sich um das "Hauptschwingenlager", was mal nicht so eben auseinander zunehmen ist.

Wenn mit Deinem Canyon alles in Ordnung ist, genieß es, gib Kette und hab Spaß. Andere haben trotz überschwenglicher Dankbarkeit gegenüber Canyon, ein im Verhältnis zum "Handmade-Bike" so dankbar zu repariendes "Versender-Bike" erstanden zu haben, durchaus das Recht sich in diesem Forum über grundsätzliche Verarbeitsungsmängel (gerne auch mal emotional) auszutauschen.


----------



## User60311 (22. Juni 2013)

ja, auch du darfst dich natürlich angesprochen fühlen und antworten 

Ich verfolge den Beitrag mehr oder weniger seit Anfang an. Siehe Beitrag 90 von mir.

Naja, Glück hatte ich so nicht direkt, mein Bike hat Anfangs auch geknackt. Aber nach hier und da Schrauben nachziehen, bissle Fett, und eben die paar Grate/Schweißrückstände die ich vorsichtshalber geputzt hab, ist das Knacken bei mir weg gegangen.
Was es schlussendlich genau war, kann ich nicht sagen. Spuren in Form von Riefen oder ähnlichen hab ich bei mir keine gefunden.

----

Ich hab mich von Anfang an bewusst für das günstigere VersenderBike entschieden, um das Restgeld in vernünftiges Werkzeug investieren zu können.

Mein Bike war seit Kilometer 1 nicht mehr bei Canyon. Keine Inspektion, kein Service, nix.
Mach ich alles selbst.
Bin mitlerweile ca 6000km mit dem Bike gefahren -> es läuft und läuft und läuft 

---

Ich kann den Unmut über so schlampige Arbeit sehr gut nachvollziehen. Wenn ich auf der Arbeit was schweiße, dann putz ich das danach ja auch. DAS wurde hier wohl etwas vernachlässigt.
Deswegen ja auch die Frage mit dem Verhältnis. Der Eine rechnete schon mit sowas, der andere halt eher nicht.

Klar ist eindeutig: En Bike vom Händler um die Ecke, hätte man auch sofort wieder dahin zurück gebracht. 
Übrigends: hält dich keiner davon ab, dein Bike einzusenden....

Aber nochmal, ich kanns nachvollziehen.


----------



## Chefkocher (22. Juni 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> ja, auch du darfst dich natürlich angesprochen fühlen und antworten
> 
> Ich verfolge den Beitrag mehr oder weniger seit Anfang an. Siehe Beitrag 90 von mir.
> 
> ...



Danke fürs Verständnis 

Das Biken ist halt so eine verdammte Leidenschaft geworden, da ist es hoffentlich nachzuvollziehen, dass da Emotionen freigesetzt werden 

Ich bin mit meinem Torque täglich im Gelände, da ist man halt ein wenig empfindlicher, wenn es permanent laut "KnackKnack" macht....trotz 40 will ich kein "alter Knacker" sein.

Morgen abend werden wir uns das Lager nochmal vornehmen, ich habe noch Hoffung und werde berichten


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Juni 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Danke fürs Verständnis
> 
> ....
> 
> Morgen abend werden wir uns das Lager nochmal vornehmen, ich habe noch Hoffung und werde berichten



Und wie war der Sonntag Abend?


----------



## Chefkocher (24. Juni 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Und wie war der Sonntag Abend?


 
Hi Drahtesel,

erstmal haben wir gestern ne ausgiebige regenreiche Enduro-Tour gemacht. Komischerweise hört das Knacken bei solch nass-schlammigen Verhältnissen auf....sehr merkwürdig.
Nach Tour erstmal ordentlich sauber gemacht und dann in den Montageständer gehangen ;-)
Wir haben jetzt mit ner Rundfeile, Schmiergelpapier und Dremel die Schweissgrate entfernt. Der Hauptgrat befand sich genau in der Mitte, dort wo der Rahmen mittig zusammengeschweisst wurde. Dann haben wir alles wieder ordentlich gereinigt und großzügig gefettet.
Probefahrt vor der Haustür, mehrmals auf unseren Hügel rauf...kein Knacken!!
Ob es jetzt wirklich am besagten Hauptlager lag, lässt sich leider nicht 100%ig sagen, da es ja die Tour über nicht geknackt hat. Vielleicht ist es auch doch irgendwo im Rahmen, der jetzt durch die Nässe quasi geschmiert wurde.

Ich bin jedoch erstmal zuversichtlich, dass durch die gestrige Maßnahme der Ärger behoben ist. Morgen werden ich den Hobel wieder ins Gelände schicken, mal schauen ob ich dem Braten trauen kann ;-)

Ich werde weiter berichten!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Juni 2013)

Hört sich schon mal gut an!

Check bei Gelegenheit ob es beim mäßigen Bremsen wie im Post #160  von mir beschrieben evtl auftritt. Hoffe natürlich nicht, kurzes Feedback wäre jedoch super.

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Juni 2013)

Bergauf hat es sich heute wieder leise angekündigt... 
Mal gucken was die nächsten Tage so bringen und ob es so bleibt oder lauter / häufiger wird.


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. Juni 2013)

Servus!

Nachdem ich hier den Thread mal ein Weilchen verfolgt habe und ENDLICH kapiert habe, wie man das Hauptlager auseinander friemeln kann versuchte ich mich auch mal in der Werkstatt 
Geknackt hat mein '11 Torque Rockzone ständig, meist bei steilen Anstiegen, wenns im Wigetritt beraufging.
Nach zahllosen früheren Versuchen, dem Hauptlager Herr zu werden hat's diesmal geklappt und ich konnte den Hinterbau vollständig zerlegen.
EIg. wollte ich gleich einen Lagerwechsel machen, jetzt wo alles ab ist, aber die Lager ließen sich absolut nicht bewegen  Naja, nicht so tragisch, laufen bis auf das Antribsseitige Lager des Hauptlagers alle noch recht geschmeidig.

Auf jeden Fall, nachdem alles demontiert war, ein wenig Rahme und Hinterbau gesäubert, alles wieder montiert und ! KREUZWEISE ! angezogen.
Und siehe da - KEIN TON kommt da mehr 
Naja, mir soll's Recht sein


----------



## Drahtesel_ (1. Juli 2013)

nach 10 Tagen hat sich Canyon gemeldet....

Ergebnis: Rahmen einschicken, wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach gewechselt. 

Habe jedoch mich erstmal darauf geeinigt, dass ich die Buchsen und Achse selber wechsle (wird kostenfrei zur Verfügung gestellt, schon mal gut). Sollte es weiterhin knacken werde ich den Rahmen nach dem Sommer einschicken. Wobei dann auch keine Garantie besteht, dass der neue nicht knackt. 

Ich habe innerhalb der 10 Tage -> 3 x mal mit jemanden von Canyon gesprochen (inkl. 2 x vertröstet worden) bei denen ist z.Z. wohl echt Land unter. Dennoch war der Support stets freundlich und entgegenkommend.

Ach so.... bis jetzt unverändert.... es knackt gelegentlich Bergauf


----------



## cyberlurch (2. Juli 2013)

cyberlurch schrieb:


> Nach knapp vier Wochen merkt man bei hohen Drehmomenten auf der Kurbel - an sehr steilen Anstiegen im kleinen Gang - dass wieder etwas Spiel im Hauptschwingenlager ist. Der Kleber dämpft die Bewegung so, dass (noch) nichts knackt. Soweit ein erster Zwischenstand.



Seit gestern beginnt mein Torque wieder zu knacken.
Das Einkleben der Buchsen und der Achse hat also für etwa 6 Wochen Abhilfe geschaffen. Jetzt ist mal wieder eine Wartung fällig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (2. Juli 2013)

cyberlurch schrieb:


> Seit gestern beginnt mein Torque wieder zu knacken.
> Das Einkleben der Buchsen und der Achse hat also für etwa 6 Wochen Abhilfe geschaffen. Jetzt ist mal wieder eine Wartung fällig...



Sind irgendwelche anzeichen von materialermudung bzw abnutzung zu sehen?


----------



## cyberlurch (2. Juli 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Sind irgendwelche anzeichen von materialermudung bzw abnutzung zu sehen?



Muss ich erst noch checken, bin gerade erst zurück von einem verlängerten Wochenende im staubigen Südfrankreich.
An der rechten Buchse war zum Zeitpunkt der Klebeaktion an einer Stelle innen ein wenig Material abgeschliffen - die schwarze Eloxierung war dort abgerieben. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal ein paar neue Buchsen bestellen.


----------



## cyberlurch (2. Juli 2013)

cyberlurch schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich Tibor S. kürzlich gefragt. Er wollte sich mal schlau machen und berichten, wenn er Näheres weiß.
> Schließlich fragt man sich mittlerweile, ob man das Torque noch ruhigen Gewissens weiterempfehlen kann.
> Andererseits gibts das Problem auch bei anderen Marken. Das 601 eines Freundes knackt momentan mehr als mein geklebtes Torque.



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
Tibor konnte über seinen Mann bei Canyon nichts herausfinden und empfiehlt, das Bike zu Canyon zu schicken.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (8. Juli 2013)

Kleines Update:

Gestern hatte ich paar Höhenmeter zu bewältigen... bei steilen Anstiegen kommt das Knacken. Ist zwar nicht so laut wie in dem Video von mir aber dennoch deutlich wahrzunehmen. 

Canyon hat mir mittlerweile die neuen Buchsen und Achse zugeschickt. Werde es nochmal auseinander nehmen und mein Glück versuchen.

Wenn alles nix bringt, geht das Bike zurück.


----------



## cyberlurch (8. Juli 2013)

Aktueller Stand:
Letzte Woche nochmals das Hauptschwingenlager auseinandergenommen.
Die Buchsen sind so fest verklebt, dass sie sich nicht mehr herausnehmen lassen, ohne dass die innere Lagerschale mitkommt. Habe deshalb nur die Achse wieder eingeklebt. Nach wie vor Spiel und ein leichtes Knacken.

Hat jemand schon mal die Lager gewechselt? Braucht man dafür Spezialwerkzeug?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (15. Juli 2013)

Am Sonntag Achse + Buchen gewechselt. Dachte zuerst, die alten Buchsen seien dahin weil die neuen im Vergleich ziemlich schwergängig in die Lager passten. 

Fazit: Verschlimmbessert....

Knackt jetzt selbst bei sehr leichten Anstiegen ununterbrochen.

*Frage in die Runde:

Hat jemand schon das Bike eingeschickt bzw. wurde der Rahmen gewechselt und war danach Ruhe?
*


----------



## _andi_ (15. Juli 2013)

Nicht eingeschickt, aber letzte Woche hab ich mein FRX hingebracht weil es geknackt hat wie verrückt beim Treten. Da ichs erst im Januar gekauft hab, wurde alles auf Garantie gemacht. Samstag hingebracht, Dienstag wars fertig, Donnerstag abgeholt. Der Mechaniker hat mir direkt auch die Schaltung bestens eingestellt. Bin sehr zufrieden bisher, hoffe das wird nicht wieder knacken. Leider habe ich an der Werkstattrezeption nicht erfahren können, was der Mechaniker genau gemacht hat, damit das Knacken wegging. Den Service muss ich an der Stelle auch loben. Keine Anstalten gemacht, weil ich paar Teile am Rad gewechselt hab. Weiter so. 

Falls die Offiziellen hier mitlesen, fragt den Herrn Schröder doch mal bitte, was er letzten Dienstag genau gemacht hat, damit es still wurde. Ich hab das Rad zweimal zerlegt und gesäubert, geschmiert und zusammengebaut und es hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## dia-mandt (15. Juli 2013)

Im Zweifel hat er WD40 in den Rahmen gesprüht!
Altes Allheilmittel, wenn das Torque knackt.... quasi "Innenraumversiegelung".
Kommt dann aber irgendwann wieder.
Ich hatte das beim Torque FRX auch mal kurz...aber bei mir war es nach einer Fettpackung auf die Achse getan.
Kam danach nie wieder.
Aber mir wurde mal hinter vorgehaltener Hand gesagt, dass das Knacken oft daher kommt, dass die Rahmen nach dem Schweißen nicht lange genug aushärten sondern schnellstmöglich zusammen gebaut werden damit die Bikes versendet werden können.
Dadurch kann es passieren, dass Rohrenden aneinander kommen und dann Reibung entsteht.
Wenn das der Fall bei einem Rahmen ist, dann kommt es immer wieder.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (15. Juli 2013)

Muss nix heißen aber was mir noch aufgefallen ist:

Wenn ich versuche die Achse durch den Hinterbau zu schieben muss ich die gegenüberliegende Hinterbaustrebe etwas nach unten drücken weil sonst das Ende der Achse mit der Bohrung nicht fluchtet. Da muss man natürlich mit Drücken nachhelfen was das ganze natürlich unter Spannung bringt.
K.a. was für Fertigungstoleranzen Canyon hat aber das würde auf einen vorzogenen Hinterbau hindeuten.

Luft aus dem Dämpfer war naturlich draußen.


*Canyon hätte das Bike "Torque wrench" nennen sollen... das trifft es eher *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (15. Juli 2013)

Hiho,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurück, kommen gerade aus PDS 

Also ich habe vor ca. 3 Wochen ebenfall analog zu Drahtesels Vorgehen, den Rahmen sauber entgratet und ausgeschmirgelt. Die Achse sah genauso mitgenommen aus. Den Hinterbau habe ich dann ordentlich gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut. Das Knacken ist seitdem weg, allerdings ist jetzt seit einiger Zeit bei Last im Uphill, jedoch nur sporardisch, ein unüberhörbares unschönes lautes Knarrzen zu hören. So als ob Rahmenteile aneinander reiben. Ich habe mir das Video von Drahtesel nochmal angesehen/angehört....ist das nicht auch eher ein leichtes Knarrzen? Genau so, bloss extremer hört es sich bei mir auch an.

Eine neue Achse und Buchsen liegen bereits vor mir. Ich habe aber langsam keine Bock mehr, diese Knack/Knarrz-Problem zermürbt einen langsam, verliere langsam aber sicher den Spaß am Bike...ehrlich.!!

Einschicken mitten in der Saison? Bitte nicht!....zumal man nichtmal weiß, was die überhaupt machen und es möglicherweise kurze später wieder auftritt.

Ich weiß langsam auch nicht mehr, was man machen soll.


----------



## User60311 (15. Juli 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Im Zweifel hat er WD40 in den Rahmen gesprüht!
> Altes Allheilmittel, wenn das Torque knackt.... quasi
> 
> ...
> ...



endlich ma ne vernünftige Verwendung für WD40 

---

das würde aber implizieren, dass die Rahmen auch in Deutschland geschweißt werden. So wie du schilderst, sogar bei Canyon.
Das kann ich kaum glauben. Ich denke die Rahmen werden in "Nah-Ost" geschweißt.

Aber das mit den aneinander reibenden Rohren habe ich auch schon gehört. Würde außerdem die "WD40 Theorie" bestätigen. Da kann ich sogar als parade Bsp diehnen: Bei mir wars Knacken am Anfang da, nach ner Packung Fett und WD40 (inkl natürlich mal alle Schrauben festgezogen) war das Knacken erst weg (für ca 8000km), kommt aber nun langsam wieder.


----------



## dia-mandt (15. Juli 2013)

Neee. Da wird nix in DE gefertigt.
Taiwan.... neben Liteville 
Nur Liteville darf aushärten, daher knacken die nicht


----------



## cyberlurch (16. Juli 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Neee. Da wird nix in DE gefertigt.
> Taiwan.... neben Liteville
> Nur Liteville darf aushärten, daher knacken die nicht



Stimmt nicht - letztens hat das 601 meines Kumpels geknackt und mein Torque ausnahmsweise mal nicht. Jetzt ist's leider wieder umgekehrt.


----------



## User60311 (16. Juli 2013)

hä, wie meinste das mit dem "aushärten" ?

Die Rahmen sind aus Alu und werden geschweißt. Alu sollte nach dem Schweißen getempert werden. Also je nach Alu Sorte auf eine bestimmte Temperatur gebracht, für bestimmte Zeit gehalten und über einen bestimmten Zeitraum wieder langsam abkühlen.
(Edit: ich glaub bei Alu heißt des nich Tempern, Tempern nennt man das glaube bei Glas, ist aber ein gleicher Vorgang)

Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass das bei den Canyon Rahmen gemacht werden muss und auch gemacht wird.

Wird dieser Schritt nicht gemacht, dann besteht eine erhöhte Reiß-/Bruchgefahr an den Schweißstellen. Und das eine Schweißnaht selten in der Naht selbst reißt, sondern meist leicht daneben, brauch ich dir net erklären, das weiste.

Also; das musso, und das wird auch so gemacht.

----

Was aber tatsächlich sein kann, dass die Rohre beim schweißen ineinander gelegt werden und nicht durch Halter einzeln gehalten werden. Legt man dann eine Schweißnaht auf die beiden Rohre, ohne die Rohrenden zu schmelzen (was bei Aluschweißen durchaus passieren kann), dann besteht natürlich die möglichkeit, dass die Schweißnaht ansich leicht flext/sich bewegt und die Rohrenden dadurch aneinander reiben.

Noch viel wahrscheinlicher sind einfache Schweißperlen oder Nähte außerhalb der Toleranz (zu groß).

Wenn man so ne stelle im Rahmen sieht, geht natürlich nur von innen und da wo man hingucken kann, der könnte entweder von innen nachschweißen, müsste dann aber wieder tempern, oder kleben, fetten oder feilen.

---

Dumm wär halt zb, wenn das Oberrohr die Sattelstrebe aufreiben würde 

---

Ich kann mir auch genau vorstellen, warum Canyon offiziell dazu keine Stellungnahme nimmt. Erstens würde das Verkaufseinbusen mit sich ziehen und Zweitens lässt sich "die Stelle" bestimmt nicht 100% auf eine festlegen, weswegen jedes Bike komplett zerlegt und untersucht werden müsste. Das Wäre natürlich ein enormer Aufwand.

---

Was bleibt: WD40


----------



## Chefkocher (18. Juli 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Muss nix heißen aber was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
> 
> Wenn ich versuche die Achse durch den Hinterbau zu schieben muss ich die gegenüberliegende Hinterbaustrebe etwas nach unten drücken weil sonst das Ende der Achse mit der Bohrung nicht fluchtet. Da muss man natürlich mit Drücken nachhelfen was das ganze natürlich unter Spannung bringt.
> K.a. was für Fertigungstoleranzen Canyon hat aber das würde auf einen vorzogenen Hinterbau hindeuten.
> ...


 

Hast Du dein Torque jetzt eingeschickt?

Bei mit tritt das Knarrzen mitterlweile immer nur sporadisch, also nicht permanent auf. Wenn dann nur unter sehr hoher Last, dann jedoch sehr laut, nach einigen Umdrehungen wieder Ruhe, so als wenn sich da eine Verspannung wieder gelöst hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (18. Juli 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Bei mir wars Knacken am Anfang da, nach ner Packung Fett und WD40 (inkl natürlich mal alle Schrauben festgezogen) war das Knacken erst weg (für ca 8000km), kommt aber nun langsam wieder.



Heute: kleinster Gang (da wo die Kette immer so Geräuche durch den Schräglauf mit der Hammerschmidt macht), steiler Berg, Anfahr-Situation nach Stoppie im Stehen:

-> Es hat sowas von geknackt, ich hab kurzzeitig gedacht, mir is en Rohr gebrochen oder sowas 

dann natürlich als es ging sofort Druck vom Pedal genommen und in einen für die Kette/Schaltung angenehmeren Gang geschaltet (ich glaub 3. Ritzel). Dann Pedal wieder voll belastet, ich wollte den Anstieg ja hoch... Kein Knacken, NICHTS !

So langsam glaub ich echt, es kommt (zumindest ma bei mir) von dem angefressenen Freilaufkörper. Vor allem da ich gerade erst ne neue Kassette aufgezogen hab. Werd den wohl als nächstes ma tauschen. Weis einer wos den gibt (SunRingle Drift 2.1 Satz)? Oder wenigstens welche Nabe da genau drinne is?


----------



## Chefkocher (18. Juli 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Heute: kleinster Gang (da wo die Kette immer so Geräuche durch den Schräglauf mit der Hammerschmidt macht), steiler Berg, Anfahr-Situation nach Stoppie im Stehen:
> 
> -> Es hat sowas von geknackt, ich hab kurzzeitig gedacht, mir is en Rohr gebrochen oder sowas
> 
> ...


 

Holla, unglaublich, aber das gleich Phenomen hatte ich ebenfalls auf der gestrigen Tour. Kleinster Gang, hohe Last, lautes Knarrzen, dann dieses extrem lauten Knacken/Knall. Meine Mitfahrer und ich dachten sofort, da ist was gebrochen...aber nichts, danach war das Knarrzen für einige Kilometer wieder weg, kam aber einige Anstiege später wieder zurück.

Das Knarrzgeräusch erinnert mich sehr stark an die Geräusche meine vormals defekten SunDrift Nabe erinnert. Hier war die innere Achshülse ziemlich glatt durchgebrochen. Canyon hat die Nabe lediglich repariert, nicht komplett ausgetauscht. Mit meinem Austauschlaufrad, war das Knarrzen weg.

Nochmal zu Info: Das ehemalige Knacken ist nach der Nachbearbeitung des Hauptschwingenlagers tatsächlich weg. Das gelegentlich laute Knarrzen ist geblieben. Möglicherweise liegt es doch wiedereinmal an der SunDrift-Nabe (möglicherweise wieder oder noch immer defekt). Ich werde daher heute abend nochmal mein Austauschlaufrad (Veltec AM Two) einbauen und schauen ob sich etwas ändert.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (18. Juli 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Hast Du dein Torque jetzt eingeschickt?
> 
> Bei mit tritt das Knarrzen mitterlweile immer nur sporadisch, also nicht permanent auf. Wenn dann nur unter sehr hoher Last, dann jedoch sehr laut, nach einigen Umdrehungen wieder Ruhe, so als wenn sich da eine Verspannung wieder gelöst hat



Also ich habe jetzt aus Frust zu WD40 gegriffen.

Bei mir tritt das Knacken / Knarzen jetzt bei langsamen pedalieren im mittleren Lastbereich (also ca. 3 oder 4 Gang) / mit gewisser(!) Steigung auf. 

Glaub muss mal wieder ein Video uploaden...

Schicke es wohl erst im Oktober weg. Wenn ich es JETZT mache kriege ich es wohl zu Weihnachten wieder


----------



## bodobiker13 (19. Juli 2013)

hey nachdem ich mein torque nach erhalt auch für dieverse wartungsarbeiten einschicken musste(u.a. Schaltwerkaustausch weil gefetzt geliefert, Gabelkronenaustausch, und Knackbeseitigung im Tretlagerbereich) was ich eigentlich für ne Frechheit halte! konnte ichs nach 3 wochen wartezeit und diversen konversationen mit genervten servicemitarbeitern gestern ausgiebig testfahren. Heute ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich mich so mit der Schulter voll auf den Sattel drücke(schon mit ordentlich druck) knackt es im Tretlagerbereich und wenn ich das rad dann am sattel anhebe knackt es nochmal. weiß jemand die ursache oder abhilfe? aufm trail merke ich davon bis jetzt nichts aber mich würds trotzdem mal interessieren.


----------



## rmfausi (19. Juli 2013)

Könnten evtl. die Dämpferbuchsen sein. Meine originalen hatten von Anfang an Spiel, nach dem Tausch durch die Huber Buchsen war Ruhe.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## bodobiker13 (20. Juli 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Könnten evtl. die Dämpferbuchsen sein. Meine originalen hatten von Anfang an Spiel, nach dem Tausch durch die Huber Buchsen war Ruhe.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



also hab den dämpfer eben ausgebaut um sowieso mal ne weichere feder zu probieren und am dämpfer selber konnt ich nirgendswo spiel feststellen... hättest du sonst noch ne idee? ich hab mal diese untere befestigungsgelegenheit en bisschen gedreht aber dadurch verkürzt sich ja nix am federweg oder?


----------



## Niklas0 (20. Juli 2013)

Nur mal so eine Vermutung: Könnte es sein dass der Sattel nicht richtig in die vorgesehene Halterung der Sattelstütze passt? Bei mir knackt es nur wenn ich mich mit ordentlich viel Druck auf den Sattel setze und wenn ich dann einmal sitze ist es weg. Wenn ich dann wieder aufstehe knackt es wieder kurz und wenn ich stehe ist es weg. Ich wiege nicht übermäßig viel (70kg) und nachgezogen hab ich auch schon oft. 

Lg


----------



## bodobiker13 (20. Juli 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Vermutung: Könnte es sein dass der Sattel nicht richtig in die vorgesehene Halterung der Sattelstütze passt? Bei mir knackt es nur wenn ich mich mit ordentlich viel Druck auf den Sattel setze und wenn ich dann einmal sitze ist es weg. Wenn ich dann wieder aufstehe knackt es wieder kurz und wenn ich stehe ist es weg. Ich wiege nicht übermäßig viel (70kg) und nachgezogen hab ich auch schon oft.
> 
> Lg


ja genau so ist es bei mir auch! ich wiege 75kg werde es direkt mal ausprobieren vielen dank


----------



## rmfausi (20. Juli 2013)

bodobiker13 schrieb:


> also hab den dämpfer eben ausgebaut um sowieso mal ne weichere feder zu probieren und am dämpfer selber konnt ich nirgendswo spiel feststellen... hättest du sonst noch ne idee? ich hab mal diese untere befestigungsgelegenheit en bisschen gedreht aber dadurch verkürzt sich ja nix am federweg oder?




Ich meinte nicht den Dämpfer an sich sondern die Lagerbuchsen die zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen sind. Du hast einen Stahldämpfer ich habe einen Luftdämpfer, bei Stahl habe ich nicht wirklich die große Erfahrung.  Das Federmedium solle aber erstmals egal sein. Der Federweg wird durch das drehen des unteren Auges auch nicht kürzer, wenn ich das jetzt so richtig verstehe was du meinst bzw. gemacht hast. Ansonsten Puh, dann wirds auch eng. 

Ich hatte meins auch vor zwei Wochen auch bei Canyon, da wurde das Hauptlager und Achse gewechselt, aktuell ist jedenfalls Ruhe. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## jaamaa (20. Juli 2013)

bodobiker13 schrieb:


> Heute ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich mich so mit der Schulter voll auf den Sattel drücke(schon mit ordentlich druck) knackt es im Tretlagerbereich und wenn ich das rad dann am sattel anhebe knackt es nochmal. weiß jemand die ursache oder abhilfe? aufm trail merke ich davon bis jetzt nichts aber mich würds trotzdem mal interessieren.



Halte das Bike am Lenkerende, stell es schräg und trete mal auf das Pedal. Sollte es hierbei knacken, tippe ich wieder einmal auf das Hauptlager vom  Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodobiker13 (20. Juli 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Halte das Bike am Lenkerende, stell es schräg und trete mal auf das Pedal. Sollte es hierbei knacken, tippe ich wieder einmal auf das Hauptlager vom  Hinterbau.



werde ich morgen mal machen war bis eben aufm trail und hab nix mitbekommen (gut da achtet man auch auf andere dinge ) mir ist beim berghochfahren aber aufgefallen dass es nur beim pedalieren unter druck (wiegeschritt o.ä.) vorkommt.
sollte es das hauptlager sein, wärs schlimm wenn ich damit bis zum ende der saison warte? hab nämlich wenig bock wieder 1-2 wochen zu warten bis ich mein rad hab.


----------



## ASQ (22. Juli 2013)

bodobiker13 schrieb:


> werde ich morgen mal machen war bis eben aufm trail und hab nix mitbekommen (gut da achtet man auch auf andere dinge ) mir ist beim berghochfahren aber aufgefallen dass es nur beim pedalieren unter druck (wiegeschritt o.ä.) vorkommt.
> sollte es das hauptlager sein, wärs schlimm wenn ich damit bis zum ende der saison warte? hab nämlich wenig bock wieder 1-2 wochen zu warten bis ich mein rad hab.



Bei mir hat´s gerreicht, einfach mal das hauptlager nachzuschmieren.
Denke mal das dies durch die Wascherei/Regen etc sich da halt ein wenig zu sehr ausspühlt,,, 
Achse rausgeschraubt, Lager sauber gemacht, Ordentlich gefettet, zusammengebaut und seither ruhe.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (23. Juli 2013)

Die Achse hat eindeutig Spiel in den Buchsen... wird wohl ca. 0,1mm - 0,2mm betragen. 

Habe die Buchsen sowie Achse mit ner mittelfesten Schraubensicherung behandelt und das ganze eingebaut und trocknen lassen. Zauberwort: Spaltmaße füllen.

Das Knacken scheint erstmal weg zu sein.

Sollte es wieder auftauchen lasse ich mir eine Achse mit entsprechenden Außmaß anfertigen. Für irgendetwas muss der Job ja gut sein...


----------



## andreasweiland (24. Juli 2013)

Ich würde die Achse vom Hauptschwingenlager auch gerne ausbauen und mal nachsehen ob evtl. Kratzspuren zu finden sind. Wie stelle ich das an? Muss die Hammerschmidt runter oder ist die Achse nur von einer Seite eingeschraubt? Muss Ich irgendwas "besonderes" beim herausdrehen beachten?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Juli 2013)

Hammerschmidt muss runter. -> 8 Inbus
Danach der Tragteller (ist das Ding mit den Sperrklinken) 3x Schrauben -> 4 Inbus.

Jetzt kannst die Achse lösen. Die Achse selbst hat ein 6 Inbus... die Fixierschraube 5 Inbus. (Im Zusammengebauten Zustand siehst du nur die Fixierschraube)

Die Achse sitzt relativ fest... musst sie also mit einem entsprechend großen Gegenstand vorsichtig rausgeschlagen werden. Ich nehme dazu eine 1/4" Verlängerung von der Ratsch)


Fertig.


----------



## andreasweiland (24. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Anweisung  Ich werde Morgen mal nachsehen ob ich das Knacken beenden kann (zumindest Zeitweise)


----------



## Niklas0 (24. Juli 2013)

Bei mir ''knackts'' jetzt auch. Es ist aber komischerweise kein knacken sondern eher so ein klackern.. Als ob hinten im Rad sich im Profil ein dicker Stein verkantet hat und der immer wieder auf den Teer schlägt. Je schneller es fahre desto öfter klackert es. Stein kann ich ausschließen, alles abgesucht. Hat da jemand einen Tipp? Mein Dad und ich wissen uns da nicht zu helfen, achja im Montageständer beim Rad andrehen hört man das klackern nicht, es kommt aus dem Hinterradbereich. Beim rollen auf der Straße sowie beim treten hört man es. (Ganz komisch bin hier  fast am verzweifeln!) Hoffe auf Hilfe ( :/

Lg Niklas0


----------



## vopsi (24. Juli 2013)

Kette angeschaut? Ritzel abgesucht? Ritzel fest? Schaltwerk gerade? schaltwerkröllchen abgesucht? und das wahrscheinlichste, versuche ein anderes Laufrad einzubauen.


----------



## Niklas0 (24. Juli 2013)

Erstmal vielen dank!!! Werd ich morgen mal machen   hm hoffe da ist nix dran :/ und das Klackern gibt sich wieder aber naja mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (25. Juli 2013)

Torques können scheinbar überall klackern/knacken. Hab die Ursache jetzt herausgefunden. Bei niedrigerem Reifendruck ging das Knacken/Klackern weg... weiß jemand woher das kommen könnte? Finde das schon seeehr seltsam...


----------



## Muchserk (25. Juli 2013)

Der sun ringle LRS hat gerne mal Kleinteile in den Zwischenräumen rumfliegen und/oder lockere Speichen. Keine Ahnung ob das irgendwas mit dem Luftdruck und klappern zutun haben könnte.


----------



## updike (25. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre kein Torque sondern ein Nerve AM, aber die Knarzgeräusche, die CHEFKOCHER beschreibt, sind genau die gleichen, die auch mein Rad von sich gab.

Bei mir war das innere Lager des Freilaufkörpers der Sun Ringle Dirty Flea-Nabe der Übeltäter:





Wenn man das defekte Lager raus bekommt, kann man es preisgünstig einzeln ersetzen. Den kompletten Freilaufkörper gibt's für 63 bei CRC.

Gruß updike


----------



## Niklas0 (26. Juli 2013)

@Muchserk Speichen sind alle fest nach Rückständen im lrs werde ich die Tage mal testen  danke schonmal !


----------



## Chefkocher (26. Juli 2013)

updike schrieb:


> Ich fahre kein Torque sondern ein Nerve AM, aber die Knarzgeräusche, die CHEFKOCHER beschreibt, sind genau die gleichen, die auch mein Rad von sich gab.
> 
> Bei mir war das innere Lager des Freilaufkörpers der Sun Ringle Dirty Flea-Nabe der Übeltäter:
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe in der letzten Woche mal mein SunRingle HR-LR durch mein Ersatz-LR (Veltec AM2) ersetzt und siehe da, das Knarrzen ist weg. Es scheint also mit dem Laufrad/Nabe zusammenzuhängen.
Das einzige was jetzt zu hören ist, ist eine leichtes Klickern/Knirrzen beim Pedalieren, so ca. aus dem Umfeld der Kassette. Hört sich an, als würde die Kette leicht schief in den Ritzeln laufen, tut sie aber nicht. Habe nochmal die Kassette abgezogen und gefettet, aber das Knistern bleibt. 
Vielleicht hat noch jemand ne Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Auf jeden Fall ist dieses relative unaufdringliche Geräusch kein Vergleich zum vorherigen Knarrzen und daher noch erträglich ;-)


----------



## _mike_ (26. Juli 2013)

Nachdem das Knarzen auch nach mehrmaligen Sprühen mit WD40 und auch das Fetten des Hauptlagers nichts gebracht hat hab ich auch mal den Kranz vom Sun-Ringle LSR abgezogen und siehe da: alles extrem schwergängig, scheint so als wären die Lager auch alle hinüber....
Im eingbauten Zustand ist mir das nicht aufgefallen, aber kein Wunder das meine Frau immer so geschnauft hat bergauf 
Verwende nun den Touren-LRS mit Hope Pro 2 Evo, mal schaun ob es damit weg ist, das leidige Knarzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTKreischwurst (12. August 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Die Achse hat eindeutig Spiel in den Buchsen... wird wohl ca. 0,1mm - 0,2mm betragen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Sollte es wieder auftauchen lasse ich mir eine Achse mit entsprechenden Außmaß anfertigen. Für irgendetwas muss der Job ja gut sein...



Lese schon eine Weile mit und habe so ziemlich die gleichen Probleme. Erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen guten Ideen und die Arbeit!  

Bei mir war auch am Hauptschwingenlager unsauber gefräst, ist jetzt aber alles (durch Canyon) entgratet, Achse hinten wurde ebenfalls schon durch Canyon ersetzt. 

ca. 5-6 Uphills war himmlische Ruhe, seitdem wieder da. Achse fetten hat nicht viel gebracht, wohl aber anschließend etwas fester reinschrauben (Canyon hatte wohl mit ca. 9 Nm gearbeitet). Nach 2 Touren wurde das Knacken wieder stärker --> Achse noch fester angeknallt, wieder weg. Mittlerweile langsam wieder da. Bin inzwischen bei 15 Nm und traue mich nicht, höher zu gehen.

Entgraten scheint aber erfolgreich gewesen zu sein, keine äußerlichen Beschädigungen der Achse.

--> Kann es sein, dass das Ding konstruktiv etwas knapp kalkuliert ist und auf Dauer unter den Torsionskräften einfach ermüdet? 

Weiß jemand, aus welchem Material die Achse ist? Ein Bekannter hat die Möglichkeit, mir eine neue Achse aus Stahl zu fräsen, wollte das jetzt einfach mal ausprobieren, den Hunni ist mir das wert. Werde dann berichten, oder hat das sogar schon mal jemand gemacht?

Wenn's nicht hilft, geht der Rahmen Ende der Saison wieder nach Koblenz 

Aber um trotz allem eine Lanze für's Torque zu brechen: Das Intense von Kumpel A knarzt sich bergauf genauso einen wie das Specialized von Kumpel B. Immerhin in guter Gesellschaft


----------



## Drahtesel_ (12. August 2013)

*Das vorgegebene Drehmoment liegt bei 12- 14 Nm*. Die Aufschrift am Rahmen mit 8 Nm (?) ist falsch.

Die Achse ist aus Alu. Wie sich die Achse bei den einwirkenden Kräften verhält etc weiß wohl nur Canyon, da werden aber sicherlich FEM Analysen durchgeführt.

Will mir demnächst auch eine Achse aus Stahl drehen lassen. 

Bei mir ist aber erstmal Ruhe bergauf nach dem ich Loctite zwischen Achse und Buchsen geschmiert habe.

Komisch ist allerdings: Mache ich die Sattelstütze komplett runter und fahre ein steiles Stück sitzend und dazu langsam hoch knarzt und knackt es ziemlich laut. Sonst ist asber wie gesagt Ruhe, in der Position bretter ich normal nur runter.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (12. August 2013)

Jo das mit den 14 Nm hab ich gelesen. War aber nicht so fest angeschraubt, als es von Canyon kam, und hat auch erstmal nicht geknackt. Wie gesagt, jetzt bin ich bei 15.

Welches Loctite hast Du genommen? Hab etwas Schiss, nachher die Achse nicht mehr raus zu bekommen, ohne die Buchsen zu beschädigen ;-)

EDIT OK gelesen, Mittelfest. Werd' ich auch mal versuchen.


----------



## cyberlurch (12. August 2013)

TTKreischwurst schrieb:


> Jo das mit den 14 Nm hab ich gelesen. War aber nicht so fest angeschraubt, als es von Canyon kam, und hat auch erstmal nicht geknackt. Wie gesagt, jetzt bin ich bei 15.
> 
> Welches Loctite hast Du genommen? Hab etwas Schiss, nachher die Achse nicht mehr raus zu bekommen, ohne die Buchsen zu beschädigen ;-)
> 
> Wobei, so hochfest sollte das auch wieder nicht sein...



Hi Kreischwurst,

bei mir hat's mit Loctite 641 (mittelfester Fügekleber) ganz gut funktioniert. Die Achse lässt sich dann noch ausbauen. Man sollte aber nicht die Buchsen in die Lager einkleben, denn die gehen nicht mehr raus, ohne dass das ganze Industrielager auseinanderfällt (so bei mir geschehen).

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## TTKreischwurst (12. August 2013)

alles klar, danke. Hab jetzt mal Loctite 243 genommen, war das, was ich da hatte  Habe aber nicht allzu viel Hoffnung... warte mal auf die Ersatzachse, wenns vor September was wird, folgt direkt der Whistler-Dauertest


----------



## TTKreischwurst (12. August 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Muss nix heißen aber was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
> 
> Wenn ich versuche die Achse durch den Hinterbau zu schieben muss ich die gegenüberliegende Hinterbaustrebe etwas nach unten drücken weil sonst das Ende der Achse mit der Bohrung nicht fluchtet. Da muss man natürlich mit Drücken nachhelfen was das ganze natürlich unter Spannung bringt.
> K.a. was für Fertigungstoleranzen Canyon hat aber das würde auf einen vorzogenen Hinterbau hindeuten.



Bei mir das gleiche. Bisschen drücken mit Handkraft reicht aber schon.


----------



## andreasweiland (15. August 2013)

Ich habe Heute mal die Achse vom Hauptschwingenlager ausgebaut und kontrolliert. Die Achse weist keine Kratzer auf. Habe alles ordentlich gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut. Vorerst ist mal Ruhe eingekehrt, was hoffentlich auch so bleibt.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (15. August 2013)

Hat bei mir überraschend sehr gut funktioniert mit dem Einkleben. Danke @Drahtesel, Cyberlurch und den Rest von dem Thread hier 

Hab allerdings aus einer Laune heraus noch Brunox im Tretlager- und Schwingenlagerbereich in den Rahmen gesprüht, wo ich's grad offen hatte. Keine Ahnung, ob das was gebracht hat. Dann Achse und Lager gesäubert und Achse mit mittelfestem Loctite in die Buchsen. Erstmal mit 13 Nm angezogen. 

Hab damit jetzt seitdem 2 Touren und 1500 hm gemacht und bisher himmlische Ruhe  Auch an steilen Rampen oder im Wiegetritt - nix. Nicht mal mutwillig im Stand mit angezogener Bremse tut sich da was. Wenn das jetzt mindestens 6 Wochen hält und dann der Erfolg reproduzierbar bleibt, bin ich schon zufrieden. Die Aktion dauert ja nur 15 Minuten. 

Stahlachse lass' ich mir trotzdem mal drehen. Hab jetzt Blut geleckt...


----------



## rmfausi (17. August 2013)

Hallo an alle,
mein Torque EX fängt auch wieder zu knacken an. Ich habe aber keine Lust es wieder zu Canyon zu schicken und zu warten. Muss man was besonderes beachten wenn man den Rockerarm demontiert um an das Hauptlager und Achse zu kommen? Wie ich schon mehrfach gelesen habe ist die Achse eingeklebt, wie bekommt man die Schraubensicherung am besten auf? Ich nehme gerne einen Fön dazu.
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Anleitung oder einen Link zu einer Anleitung für mich? 

Vielen Dank im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (17. August 2013)

Von Canyon selber ist da nix eingeklebt, das wurde nur von einigen Usern nachträglich gemacht, um den Käse ruhig zu stellen. Du bekommst die Achse also ohne Probleme raus. Du kannst es auch erstmal ohne Einkleben veruschen, machmal hilft auch 'ne Säuberung und ordentliche Fettpackung. 

Das Hauptschwingenlager ist nicht am Rockerarm, sondern direkt hinter dem Tretlager. Die Kurbel muss vorher raus.

Auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite kann man die Schraube dann lösen und die Achse vorsichtig in Richtung Antriebsseite rausklopfen. Ich habe dafür wie Drahtesel eine Ratschen-Verlängerung genommen. Es lohnt sich, den Hinterbau vorher zu entlasten, so dass die Achse keine Kraft aufnehmen muss, dann gehts einfacher.

Dann alles gründlich säubern, und Achse entweder mit mittelfestem Flügelkleber wieder in die Buchsen einkleben, oder es eben erstmal mit Fett versuchen. Bisschen Brunox in den Rahmen am Tret- und Hauptschwingenlagerbereich  hat's zumindest bei mir auch nicht schlimmer gemacht.

Achse wieder rein kann etwas friemelig werden, weil die Bohrungen am Hinterbau manchmal nicht ganz fluchten. Ich hab' mir den Hinterbau von meiner Freundin in Position festhalten lassen und dann die Achse reingeklopft (und ich verbitte mir zu diesem Satz Sprüche  )

Danach die Achse mit der Schraube mit Loctite und 12-14 Nm wieder anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (18. August 2013)

Hallo TTKreischwurst,
vielen Dank für die Anleitung, dann werde ich mich morgen ans Werk machen und auch berichten ob es mit reinigen und fetten getan ist.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mazola01 (18. August 2013)

Meins war auch wieder am knarzen.
Nach saalbach und vielen wasserduschen kein Wunder. 

Hab die Kugellager der schwinge (am Tretlager) vorsichtig demontiert und ordentlich gefettet. Dann sämtliche Achsen und Auflageflächen (planflächen) mit montagepaste eingeschmiert.

So ruhig wars noch nie... Mal gespannt wie lang. 
Fett dürfte das knarzen nicht lange verhindern...zumindest war das bisher meine Erfahrung bei sattelstützen usw.

Wenn die montagepaste nicht lange was bringt...kommt teures Graphitfett drauf. Damit hat bisher alles Ruhe gegeben.


----------



## rmfausi (19. August 2013)

Hallo TTKreischwurst & mazola01,
ich habe heute die Achse ausgebaut und gesäubert, frisch gefettet und wieder eingebaut, erstmal  nicht eingekebt. danach war das knarzen leiser aber noch nicht weg. Nach div. Hörtests habe ich den Rockerarm genauer untersucht und mir ist aufgefallen das auf der Unterseite an der Steckverbindung eigentlich zwei Löcher für Senkkopfschrauben und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite die Gewinde dazu sind zum Verschrauben vorhanden sind. Es waren aber keine Schrauben montiert. Ich habe dann die nur Steckverbindung gut gefettet und das knarzen war weg. Meine Frage ist nun diese, hat Canyon die Schrauben vergessen oder wurden sie "optimiert" bei den 2013er Modellen. Die Schrauben sind M3 oder M4, sowas gibts recht günstig im Baumarkt, darum frage ich auch.

Ansonsten Danke für die schöne einfache Anleitung und den Tipp mit dem Graphitfett, das bekomme ich im KFZ-Zubehör, richtig? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Niklas0 (19. August 2013)

Hm meins fängt so langsam auch an zu Knacksen.. habe leider 0 Ahnung von Hinterbauten da ich bislang nur Hardtail gefahren bin.. scheint fast so als müsste ich mich langsam mal einlesen


----------



## rmfausi (19. August 2013)

Ja 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## simdiem (19. August 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo TTKreischwurst & mazola01,
> ich habe heute die Achse ausgebaut und gesäubert, frisch gefettet und wieder eingebaut, erstmal  nicht eingekebt. danach war das knarzen leiser aber noch nicht weg. Nach div. Hörtests habe ich den Rockerarm genauer untersucht und mir ist aufgefallen das auf der Unterseite an der Steckverbindung eigentlich zwei Löcher für Senkkopfschrauben und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite die Gewinde dazu sind zum Verschrauben vorhanden sind. Es waren aber keine Schrauben montiert. Ich habe dann die nur Steckverbindung gut gefettet und das knarzen war weg. Meine Frage ist nun diese, hat Canyon die Schrauben vergessen oder wurden sie "optimiert" bei den 2013er Modellen. Die Schrauben sind M3 oder M4, sowas gibts recht günstig im Baumarkt, darum frage ich auch.
> 
> Ansonsten Danke für die schöne einfache Anleitung und den Tipp mit dem Graphitfett, das bekomme ich im KFZ-Zubehör, richtig?
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=237362&d=1347443637

Lade dir mal das PDF runter. Ist die Explosionszeichnung vom FRX. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du meinst. Aber meinst du bei deiner Wippe die 2 Schrauben, mit denen beim Frx die beiden Wippenteilen miteinander verschraubt werden? In der Zeichnung ist es die Schraube 30 und 31. ???

Falls bei dir im einen Wippenteil die Bohrung und im anderen Wippenteil das Gewinde eh schon vorhanden sind, dann schraub dort doch mal 2 Schrauben rein. Diese machen auf jedenfall Sinn, da sie die beiden Wippenteile miteinander verspannen und so durch Reibschluss versteifen. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## rmfausi (19. August 2013)

Hi Simon,
ich war gerade bei Canyon auf der HP und habe mir die Zeichnung zum 2012er Torque angesehen.
Der Rockerarm ist wohl gleich.

http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Torque_M19-12_BOM_ts.pdf

Da sind die Schrauben (23) abgebildet, diese fehlen bei mir. Dann werde ich die Tage noch in den Baumarkt
fahren und mir welche besorgen.

Danke nochmal für die Antwort, Gruß Rainer.


----------



## simdiem (20. August 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> ich war gerade bei Canyon auf der HP und habe mir die Zeichnung zum 2012er Torque angesehen.
> Der Rockerarm ist wohl gleich.
> 
> ...



Ah ganz genau, Schraube 23. Was für ein unmöglicher Fehler von Canyon dir einen fehlerhaft montierten Tauschrahmen anzudrehen. Denen würde ich aber sowas von die Hölle heiß machen!

Ich hoffe damit kannst du dein Knacken beseitigen!  

Viele Grüße 
Simon


----------



## Timebandit (20. August 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> ich war gerade bei Canyon auf der HP und habe mir die Zeichnung zum 2012er Torque angesehen.
> Der Rockerarm ist wohl gleich.
> 
> ...



Die Story reiht sich ein in das Kuriosenkabinett Canyons. Da laufen zum Teil Dinger, die kann man fast nicht glauben wenn man sie liest. Und ja, die Schrauben welche bei Deinem Bike fehlen, sollten und müssen meines Erachtens auf jeden Fall montiert werden. Möchte Dir gerne meine Hilfe anbieten. Wohne nicht weit weg von Dir und habe das Knacjken am Torque nach einigen Anläufen in den Griff gekriegt. Bei Interesse kannst Dich gerne mal melden.
Greez,
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (20. August 2013)

Am besten wäre ja wenn du allen hier erzählst wie du das knacken in den Griff bekommen hast  am besten auch für dumme, so wie mich, haha. 

Oder hast du es schon Geschriebn..? 

Sorry hab nicht den ganzen Fred gelesen


----------



## pirata (21. August 2013)

Das einzig positive am knacken ist, dass man einen immer kommen hört 
Wäre mal gut wenn man eine Anleitung schreibt oder zumindest Lösungsmöglichkeiten sammelt und zentral ablegt


----------



## _mike_ (29. August 2013)

Das tauschen der Lager im Sun Ringle LRS hat nix gebracht :-(
Fahr die Saison noch zuende und schick das Bike ein solang noch Garantie drauf ist.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (30. August 2013)

Probier mal, ein bißchen Brunox durch das untere Wasserablauf-Loch in den Hauptschwingen- und Tretlagerbereich zu sprühen. Bei mir hats letztens noch mal leicht das Knarzen angefangen und ich hab einfach mal vom Leder gezogen. Seitdem ist Grabesstille. Im Urlaub über ca. 10k Höhenmeter bergauf bisher nix. Meine Hauptschwingenachse ist auch eingeklebt, aber langsam glaub' ich, ich hätt auch nur das Brunox nehmen können


----------



## _mike_ (29. November 2013)

Brunox hat auch nix gebracht und daher hab ich das Bike noch in der Garantiezeit zu Canyon geschickt.
Im Rahmen der Jahresinspektion hab ich alle Lager checken lassen.
Zusätzlich wurde ein "Knackservice" gemacht. 
Es wurde dann kostenfreu das Hauptschwingenlager nachgearbeitet, eine neue Achse und neue Hauptlager verbaut. 
Probefahren konnte ich bei dem Wetter noch nicht, und da das Knacken ja immer erst nach einiger Zeit nach dem Service auftritt muss ich wohl bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warten um zu wissen ob es was gebracht hat.


----------



## fk3chung (2. Dezember 2013)

this is my bike
i can hear that the noise come from down tube
https://vimeo.com/80195788


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reifentod (20. Dezember 2013)

Das ist mein Hauptgewinn und größtes Problem
Ich denke ich brauch ne neue buchse oder was sagt ihr dazu???
Das geräusch kommt aus der oberen Dämpfer Buchse beim einfedern


----------



## jaamaa (22. Dezember 2013)

reifentod schrieb:


> Das ist mein Hauptgewinn und größtes Problem
> Ich denke ich brauch ne neue buchse oder was sagt ihr dazu???
> Das geräusch kommt aus der oberen Dämpfer Buchse beim einfedern



Ich würde mich da nicht mehr festlegen, woher welches Geräusch zu kommen scheint! In deinem Fall würde ich die Schraube einfach mal lösen, dass lässt oft schon ein Knarzen verschwinden. Evl. noch säubern und wieder zusammenschrauben. Wenn es dann immer noch da ist... tja, dann halt weitersuchen!


----------



## reifentod (22. Dezember 2013)

Also habe es schon gereinigt und gefettet und das knacken ist noch immer dort
Und es ist garantiert die obere Buchse
Ich denke das jetzt diese Huber buchsen bestellen werde
Aber danke für die Antwort


----------



## filiale (22. Dezember 2013)

ob es die obere Buchse ist kannst Du feststellen, indem Du sie einfach etwas löst und somit minimales Spiel einstellt. Dann sollte das Knacken weg sein und sich evnetuell in ein Klong verwandeln (aufgrund des Spiels), dann liegst Du richtig.


----------



## napstarr (10. März 2014)

Mein im Herbst erworbenes und über den Winter bisher nur selten bewegtes EX hat in letzter Zeit auch immer mehr geknackt.

Plan war also den Hinterbau mal komplett zu zerlegen, neu zu fetten und wieder zusammenzusetzen.

Schon beim Herausnehmen der Schwinge aus der Wippe fiel mir auf, wie schief der Hinterbau eingesetzt bzw. verschraubt war.
Die Schwinge sprang förmlich aus der Wippe und hing dann nicht mittig hinter der Wippe sondern deutlich links.
Nach öffnen der Horst-Schrauben und der Hauptlagerschtraube hat sich das Ding wieder mittig ausgerichtet.

Nächster Verdächtiger des Knackens wurde auch in diesem Bereich identifiziert:

 
Das in die Schwinge eingeklebte Gewinde war unsauber eingearbeitet und hing z.T. heraus!!!
Ein Lob an die Qualitätskontrolle bei Canyon. 100%-Prüfung bei Warenausgang sieht anders aus...

Nachdem ich das Gewinde wieder sauber eingezogen, die ganzen Lager und Verbindungen gefettet und den Hinterbau langsam über kreuz angezogen hatte, war Ruhe mit dem Knacken!

... bin mal gespannt, wielange...


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. März 2014)

Das is echt mies! Die 100% Qualitätskontrolle haben die aber definitiv nicht. die hinterbaulager wurden auch von mir gewechselt und seitdem ist mal ruhe.


----------



## 21XC12 (26. März 2014)

Ich glaube das es in 9 von 10 Fällen die Lager hinter dem Tretlager sind! Die werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal durch hochwertige, teure Lager ersetzen!


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. März 2014)

Ich habe noch ersatzlager da, die günstiger als die von Canyon sind.  Die kann ich dir die Tage geben. 

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## Sevenly (28. März 2014)

Mein Torque Trailflow fängt auch schon wieder an zu knacken  Langsam nervt es nur noch.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (1. April 2014)

So, mal ein Update.

Es knackte wieder so derartig be...scheiden das ich mich dazu entschlossen habe alles zu demontieren.
Hauptschwingenlager raus, nachgefettet, wieder rein. 

Knackte weiter...

Also Sattelstütze / Klemme raus... sauber gemacht... nachgefettet... rein. (sogar die Sattelstreben)

Knackte weiter....

Habe dann just for fun die Pedale runter genommen und etwas WEICON (so gut es ging) in die Achse reingesprüht und die Gewindebohrung der Kurbelarme vor lauter Verzweiflung auch noch leicht eingefettet. 

Aufeinmal war Ruhe.... habe alles versucht... Wiegetritt bergauf... leicht / stark anbremsen hinten und direkt drauflos Pedalieren. NICHTS.

Ich hoffe es bleibt jetzt so. Werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longsome (8. April 2014)

hab gerade die achse der hauptschwinge ausgebaut, gereinigt und gefettet, krieg sie jetzt aber nicht mehr durch. hängt wohl an einer dichtung ... hat jemand nen tipp?
danke!


----------



## Campainer (9. April 2014)

Hehe geil Drahtesel. Das macht man eigentlich als erstes  
Aber schön, dass du wieder Ruhe hast.


----------



## longsome (10. April 2014)

longsome schrieb:


> hab gerade die achse der hauptschwinge ausgebaut, gereinigt und gefettet, krieg sie jetzt aber nicht mehr durch. hängt wohl an einer dichtung ... hat jemand nen tipp?
> danke!


hat keiner nen Rat für mich?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. April 2014)

longsome schrieb:


> hat keiner nen Rat für mich?


Mit Geduld und Gefühl die Bohrungen vom Hinterbau zu denen des Hauptrahmens ausrichten und durchschieben.
Mehr isses nit.


----------



## stromb6 (10. April 2014)

Mal was zum tollen Service bei Canyon. Hatte mein Vertride eingeschickt weil der Hinterbau schon extrem geknackt hatte und ich schon Spiel an den hinteren beiden Lagern in der Wippe hatte. Schön 130 Euro bezahlt und drei Monate gewartet. Bike kam zurück und nun nach der dritten Ausfahrt ist das Knacken so laut wie nie zuvor und das Lagerspiel auch. Es wurde scheinbar nichts gemacht schon gar kein Lagertausch für den ich schriftlich meine Freigabe erteilt hatte. Nun nach einem weiteren Monat Wartezeit (so lange brauchte Canyon um auf meine Beschwerde zu antworten) bekomme ich so eine schwachsinnige Mail. Ich soll das Bike nochmal einschicken sie würden nachsehen. Zum Zeitpunkt des Service war ein Austausch der Lage nicht notwendig.

Die Bikes sind ja wirklich gut, so lange man eines erwischt wo alles passt nur der Service ist unter aller Sau. Mein Fazit habe ich aus der Sache schon gezogen. Canyon ade!!! Andere Hersteller haben auch tolle Bikes und vor allem einen besseren Service. Vertride weicht einem Radon Swoop 175 (ein versender der Vertragshändler hat die das Bikeservice machen), das Strive ist schon weg und gegen ein Cube SuperHPC 160 SLT ausgetauscht.

Traurig aber scheinbar ist Canyon der erfolg zu Kopf gestiegen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. April 2014)

Oh wie war! Bei mir wird es aber ne andere Marke... 

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## theophil (5. Juni 2014)

Hi,

Mein 2012er Torque Vertride hat bis gestern bei etwas mehr Kraft ins Pedal herrlich laut geknarzt. Ein Freund von mir, Radlbastler, hat jedes Lager auseinandergenommen, auseinandergenommen, beurteilt, gefettet etc.. Alles nix geholfen, bis er die Wippe betrachtet hat und deren Zweigeteiltheit entdeckte. (Hätt ich auch merken können, hab ich aber nicht.) Unter ist diese Wippe mit zwei kleinen Imbusschrauben zusammengeschraubt. Die waren völlig trocken und schon etwas angerostet. Dort Fett hinein und ... das Knarzen ist (vorerst) Geschichte:


----------



## deckenmensch (28. Juni 2014)

Servus,
ich beobachte den Thread seit Anfang 2012, weil ich auch das Knarzen hatte. Ich habe eine neue Achse bestellt, Lager getauscht, Buchsen eingeklebt und so weiter....Das Einkleben brachte ca. 1 Jahr Ruhe, was aber im Nachhinein betrachtet wahrschl. nur Ruhe brachte, war allerdings, dass ich wohl hauptsächlich im Feuchten und Schlammigen gefahren bin. Neulich im furztrockenen Vinschgau ging´s dann wieder los. Also Sun Ringle Nabenservice gemacht....Die Lager waren hier komplett durch. Und jetzt....erstmal Ruhe. Im Übrigen waren die "Kritzen" in der Alu-Achse seit dem Tausch nicht mehr aufgetreten.
Knarzen war im Übrigen bei meinen bisherigen bikes immer irgendwie, irgendwo ein Problem.
Ansonsten funktioniert das bike bestens. 
Zum Service von Canyon kann ich sagen, das er bei mir bei bisherigen Beanstandungen sehr kulant und schnell (Ersatzteillieferungen, Steuerlagertausch etc.).

Gruß

FLOW


----------



## Bread (13. September 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> ich war gerade bei Canyon auf der HP und habe mir die Zeichnung zum 2012er Torque angesehen.
> Der Rockerarm ist wohl gleich.
> 
> ...



Hallo, die fehlen bei meinem 2011er Playzone auch? War das ab Werk bei Dir so? Sind das spezielle Schrauben, oder kann ich da x-beliebige nehmen? Du hast nicht zufällig das Maß der Dinger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmc3 (13. September 2014)

Bread schrieb:


> Sind das spezielle Schrauben, oder kann ich da x-beliebige nehmen? Du hast nicht zufällig das Maß der Dinger?


Kauf die Schrauben am besten im Schraubenhandel. Ich vermute, dass Canyon nichts unter Festigkeitsklasse 8.8 einplanen würde. Im Baumarkt gibt es teilweise auch 4.6 und der Gedanke daran lässt mich schaudern.


----------



## Bread (14. September 2014)

Danke! Sollten max M4x18 sein, bis Senkkopfende sind´s ~19mm, hab jetzt 2 alte M4x16 Schlitzschrauben aus der Lade drin - als Übergang besser als keine


----------



## Tuechtel (15. März 2016)

Die Katze ist aus den Sack!
Ich hatte ebenfalls bei Canyon das Knacken moniert. Diese haben mir auf Kulanz neue Hauptlager für die untere Strebe geliefert. Nach einen halben Jahr war das Knacken wieder da. Wir haben die Streben ausgebaut und die Lagersitze vermessen. Die Achse ist um 0,2mm versetzt, welches die Lager auf Spannung bringen können. Das diese verspannt sind zeigt sich auch darin, dass nach leichten lösen der Lagerschrauben das knacken weg ist. Stellt man diese wieder mit Drehmoment ein, ist das knacken wieder da. Hier ist wohl eine ganze Serie betroffen, welches von Canyon sicherlich nicht benannt werden wird.


----------



## fanatikz (15. März 2016)

Tuechtel schrieb:


> Die Katze ist aus den Sack!
> Ich hatte ebenfalls bei Canyon das Knacken moniert. Diese haben mir auf Kulanz neue Hauptlager für die untere Strebe geliefert. Nach einen halben Jahr war das Knacken wieder da. Wir haben die Streben ausgebaut und die Lagersitze vermessen. Die Achse ist um 0,2mm versetzt, welches die Lager auf Spannung bringen können. Das diese verspannt sind zeigt sich auch darin, dass nach leichten lösen der Lagerschrauben das knacken weg ist. Stellt man diese wieder mit Drehmoment ein, ist das knacken wieder da. Hier ist wohl eine ganze Serie betroffen, welches von Canyon sicherlich nicht benannt werden wird.


Ist jetzt ja auch egal, wenn demnächst der neue Downhiller da, ist wird das Torque vermutlich beerdigt. Da hilft nur regelmäßig fetten. Mach ich seit 4Jahren. Das Strive knackt (noch) nicht .


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. März 2016)

Tuechtel schrieb:


> Die Katze ist aus den Sack!
> Ich hatte ebenfalls bei Canyon das Knacken moniert. Diese haben mir auf Kulanz neue Hauptlager für die untere Strebe geliefert. Nach einen halben Jahr war das Knacken wieder da. Wir haben die Streben ausgebaut und die Lagersitze vermessen. Die Achse ist um 0,2mm versetzt, welches die Lager auf Spannung bringen können. Das diese verspannt sind zeigt sich auch darin, dass nach leichten lösen der Lagerschrauben das knacken weg ist. Stellt man diese wieder mit Drehmoment ein, ist das knacken wieder da. Hier ist wohl eine ganze Serie betroffen, welches von Canyon sicherlich nicht benannt werden wird.


Um welche Torque Serie geht's denn eigentlich?
EX, FRX oder DHX?


----------



## jonalisa (16. März 2016)

@Tuechtel Wie erklärst du dir dann, dass das Knacken nach dem Lagerwechsel weg war?
Bei einigen hat der Wechsel auf hochwertige Lager auch Früchte getragen.
Ich glaube, dass das Problem auf diverse Ursachen zurückzuführen ist, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es immer aus dem Bereich des Hauptlagers kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuechtel (17. März 2016)

Wir haben die Lagersitze zur Achse vermessen, mit und ohne Lager. Dabei stellten wir einen Versatz von zwei Zehntel ( 0,2mm ) fest. Eigentlich eine übliche Fertigung- Toleranz sollte man meinen. Baut man die Lager ein, so haben diese auch ein gewisses Spiel, welche diese Toleranz wieder ausgleichen.
Sind aber die Lagersitze auch "etwas schief", kommt beim anziehen der Achsschrauben, Druck auf die Lager. So kann es passieren, dass die Achse die beiden äußeren Schrauben beim Einfedern mitdrehen will. Die Lager drehen sich wahrscheinlich in ihren Sitzen leicht mit, weil die Achse im inneren der Lager verkanntet ist. Die seitlichen Schrauben haben die Aufgabe, die Achse fest zu stellen. Der Druck lässt die Schrauben beim Einfedern leicht - hin und her - drehen. Sind die Schrauben in Ihren Sitz trocken ( kein Fett, an gerostet ), ist das - hin und her - mit einen knacken zu hören. So bleiben zwei Möglichkeiten: Schrauben regelmäßig fetten oder Lager fest setzen. Die zweite Variante müsste dann von einer Fachwerkstatt durchgeführt werden. Die Achsvariante wird von Canyon in vielen Fullys verwendet und bei den heutigen Leichtbau und gleichzeitig starken Kräften die an diesen Bauteilen wirken, haben die Bike - Hersteller immer wieder Probleme in den Achsbereichen. Bei meinen letzten Fully ist die untere Schwinge an den Schweißnähten gebrochen. CycleCraft gibt es nicht mehr.
Habe dann im Forum erfahren, dass die Konstruktion bei mehreren Fahren versagt hat.
Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir ein wenig weiter helfen konnte.
Fröhliches Knacken!


----------



## jonalisa (17. März 2016)

Ich verstehe deine Ausführungen voll und ganz und kann dir auch größtenteils zustimmen.
Trotzdem glaube ich, dass das Knacken nicht bei allen auf das gleiche Problem zurückzuführen ist.
Wie dem auch sei.
Knack on...


----------



## fanatikz (17. März 2016)

Also bei mir liegt es definitiv an zu geringem Platz zwischen Strebe(innen) und dem Lagerstift. Als ich den Stift das erste mal draußen hatte, war der ziemlich abgerieben. Hab von Canyon auch nen neuen bekommen. Hab die Innenseite dann etwas ausgefeilt, jetzt tritt das Knarzen nur noch auf, wenn sich Dreck, der durch das Loch im Rahmen eindringt dazwischen sammelt. 
Eine ordentliche Fettpackung sorgt aber lange Zeit führ Ruhe.


----------



## KA-Biker (19. März 2016)

Betrifft das Knacken auch noch die aktuellste Version vom Torque DHX?
Ich überleg mir jetzt noch preiswert ein Trailflow zuzulegen


----------



## killerale555 (2. Juni 2016)

Leider ja hab ein Dhx Rockzone und nach 2 Monaten knackt der Hobel ich könnte wahnsinnig werden -.-


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Juni 2016)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Betrifft das Knacken auch noch die aktuellste Version vom Torque DHX?
> Ich überleg mir jetzt noch preiswert ein Trailflow zuzulegen


DHX Trailflow???


----------



## Grashalm (8. Juni 2016)

Ich habe ein Torque DHX 2015.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Juni 2016)

Was hier in der Regel schon hilft ist alle Schrauben am Rocker und Hinterbau zu lösen und dann 3-4 mal einfedern und dann im eingefederten Zustand wieder anziehen. 
So lösen sich eventuelle Verspannungen im Hinterbau die das knacken auslösen.


----------



## Grashalm (8. Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe es kommt nicht wieder soweit, aber dann werde ich erstmal deine Methode testen.


----------



## Lamima (5. Februar 2018)

Bei mir sind beide Lager im Hauptdrehpunkt hinter dem Tretlager im Ar... und halten die Kettenstreben sogar schon in Position.
Hauptachse ist raus und beim Rausklopfen der schwarzen Buchsen aus den Lagern kamen auch gleich die Innenringe mit raus.
Allerdings ist mir unklar wie ich die Lager rausbekommen - kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Achso, ist ein 2013er FRX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (5. Februar 2018)

Bild?


----------



## Lamima (6. Februar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bild?


Von welchen Details genau?


----------



## jaamaa (6. Februar 2018)

Lamima schrieb:


> Von welchen Details genau?


Gibt dafür Werkzeug... solch Innenlagerabzieher. 
Ich habe es aber damals auch ohne hinbekommen... frag mich aber jetzt nicht wie. Echt vergessen! Aber ich glaube ich habe das jeweilige Lager von der gegenüber liegenden Seite heraus geschlagen.

Aber irgendjemand hier wird das schon genauer wissen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Februar 2018)

Der Lagersitz sollte an zwei Stellen ne Aussparung haben so das du die äußere Lagerschale mit nem Dorn von der gegenüberliegenden Seite ausschlagen kannst. 
Wenn nicht kannste den Dorn auch in der Lagerschale, in der Laufrille der Kugeln ansetzen. 
Mit nem Innenlagerabzieher geht’s natürlich auch, musste aber vermutlich extra kaufen. 
Die neuen Lager öffnest du am besten und füllst sie komplett mit Lagerfett. 
Dann leg sie für ein paar Stunden ins Eisfach dann geht der Einbau leichter.


----------

